# Confessions about GILI TSv admit your damage!



## hopi

You all talked up Lisa' GILI TSV so much that I stayed up to watch her whole show. Obviously it was an impressive sell - It really was a great looking handbag it looked beautiful on the shoulder and in hand, loved the double zip.

I did *not* buy one. My computer has been blocking plugins, PF and others sites,  it's acting halfway normal now so I missed the buzz.

Just trying to be in your business.


----------



## gatorgirl07

I still love mine.  If I wasn't carrying my Clayton, I would all up in my Roma 2


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I might have 2 on the way. Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

I have three on the way, cream snake, black pebble, and nude ostrich. I had the hardest time deciding on a color.... It will be my first GILI bag(s).


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> I have *three on the way,* cream snake, black pebble, and nude ostrich. I had the hardest time deciding on a color.... It will be my first GILI bag(s).



Ding Ding Ding
We have a winner

I can't wait  to see everyones pictures


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I *might* have 2 on the way. Lol





Which 2 might it be??


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Ding Ding Ding
> We have a winner
> 
> I can't wait  to see everyones pictures




Rotflmao! I'm definitely not a money winner.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

gatorgirl07 said:


> I still love mine.  If I wasn't carrying my Clayton, I would all up in my Roma 2




How is the leather on the GILI??


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> Which 2 might it be??


Brown snake and chesnut croc


----------



## PcanTannedBty

hopi said:


> Ding Ding Ding
> We have a winner
> 
> I can't wait  to see everyones pictures




Me either!!! I'll be joining you alls shopping kicks soon. Trying to get a condo and need all the cash I can get to get in the door but after that, it's on!!! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## gatorgirl07

PcanTannedBty said:


> How is the leather on the GILI??



Gorgeous.  So lush and smooth and smooshy


----------



## tlo

Who me?????  

I know nothing, nothing, nothing!!!!


----------



## hopi

tlo said:


> Who me?????
> 
> I know nothing, nothing, nothing!!!!





3 nothings

Somehow that seems suspicious.


----------



## tlo

hopi said:


> 3 nothings
> 
> Somehow that seems suspicious.



Nope not 3


----------



## MiaBorsa

Just one for me.      Brown snake.


----------



## hopi

tlo said:


> Nope not 3





Are you the grand champion?????

4 Aces?
Royal Flush
or
7 card stud


----------



## tlo

hopi said:


> Are you the grand champion?????



I will never tell!!


----------



## MaryBel

I too fell under the spell, but not as hard as TB!
I ordered the cream snake!


----------



## Twoboyz

Somehow I'm feeling guilty....


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Me either!!! I'll be joining you alls shopping kicks soon. Trying to get a condo and need all the cash I can get to get in the door but after that, it's on!!! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;




Good luck Pcan. I hope you get on there soon.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Somehow *I'm feeling guilty*....





Get over it:lolots:

Not only did I watch all the presentations was hoping my primary colors would sellout so I wouldn't hit that submit button.  Wanted croco or brown snake first because don't have anything like that in my collection.  The biggest temptation was that that gorgeous shape.   GG says the leather is exceptional, it looks like we might be able to see pictures and reviews of all the leathers as these confessions roll in.


----------



## darcy-0702

Grey ostrich and black for me. Grey is out for delivery today


----------



## tlo

hopi said:


> Are you the grand champion?????
> 
> 4 Aces?
> Royal Flush
> or
> 7 card stud


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I was very tempted, but resisted. But I'm looking forward to everyone's reveal pics.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Get over it:lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did I watch all the presentations was hoping my primary colors would sellout so I wouldn't hit that submit button.  Wanted croco or brown snake first because don't have anything like that in my collection.  The biggest temptation was that that gorgeous shape.   GG says the leather is exceptional, it looks like we might be able to see pictures and reviews of all the leathers as these confessions roll in.




Lol!! We shall see how guilty I feel when they all get here and I love them all! I'm still holding onto the slim hope that I won't. Cream snake is out for delivery today!! Yay!


----------



## Twoboyz

darcy-0702 said:


> Grey ostrich and black for me. Grey is out for delivery today




I can't wait to see the gray ostrich. I missed it on the presentation because I turned it on a couple minutes in and it was gone.


----------



## Bobetta

So happy you started this thread!! Lol. I was going to confess my Dooney infidelity today. Lol. I bought two Milano bags. And I'm loving them! One color more than the other. They are NOT Dooney quality by any means. But super fun to carry and stylish. Wanna see??


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> I have three on the way, cream snake, black pebble, and nude ostrich. I had the hardest time deciding on a color.... It will be my first GILI bag(s).




Ohh, you got a Black? I heard good things about how soft the leather is. That one tempted me. I pre-ordered my bags. I got Grey Ostrich and Chestnut Croco. They're stiff at first but have been softening up. Deciding if I'm keeping both. Love the Grey. Though it must be known it is not grey. It is mushroom. Still love it.


----------



## Bobetta

These were my two "cheats." I do feel guilty. Lol. 
Grey Ostrich. (Aka mushroom.)
And Chestnut Croco


----------



## hopi

Bobetta said:


> These were *my two "cheats." I do feel guilty. *Lol.
> Grey Ostrich. (Aka mushroom.)
> And Chestnut Croco
> 
> View attachment 2792687
> View attachment 2792688
> View attachment 2792692





Lookin' like La Lisa

They really do look great on, it drapes so nice on the arm.
How's the hardware quality?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bobetta said:


> These were my two "cheats." I do feel guilty. Lol.
> Grey Ostrich. (Aka mushroom.)
> And Chestnut Croco
> 
> View attachment 2792687
> View attachment 2792688
> View attachment 2792692


 

OMG OMG they are BEAUTIFUL
I ordered the chestnut!
Congrats B


----------



## Nebo

Bags are beautiful, ladies. Dont feel guilty! Im safe, I dont do smooshy and slouchy )) But I love the look of the bag on you ladies. The colors and textures are very nice.


----------



## Bobetta

hopi said:


> Lookin' like La Lisa
> 
> 
> 
> They really do look great on, it drapes so nice on the arm.
> 
> How's the hardware quality?




Lol!!! "La Lisa" lol. You must be referring to the first two pics. lol. That's all QVC gear. Except for the shoes. Payless. I'm loving the comfy style. Isaac ankle pants and forgot the top name. Love it. 
The hardware is "ok." It's gold. I got the two styles that start off stiff. But I hear they will break in quickly and has already. 
They're no Dooney. Lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bobetta said:


> These were my two "cheats." I do feel guilty. Lol.
> Grey Ostrich. (Aka mushroom.)
> And Chestnut Croco
> 
> View attachment 2792687
> View attachment 2792688
> View attachment 2792692



They look great, Bob!   Are you keeping both?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Oh, and my brown snake will be here Nov. 4.   (Can y'all believe it's almost NOVEMBER???  Sheesh)


----------



## RuedeNesle

Bobetta said:


> These were my two "cheats."* I do feel guilty*. Lol.
> Grey Ostrich. (Aka mushroom.)
> And Chestnut Croco
> 
> View attachment 2792687
> View attachment 2792688
> View attachment 2792692




I thought the rule is if you buy a bag (or bags) when it's a TSV it's a guilt free purchase because you're saving money and the window to make a decision is so small.

I love your bags!  I'm not in my hobo phase now but Lisa got my attention when I watched the presentation and she said the Chestnut Croco is more red than brown.  And it came off red on my TV.  I almost ordered it, but wanted to give it some more thought.  Fortunately it was on waitlist the next time I checked.

I hope you love both your beauties!


----------



## RuedeNesle

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, and my brown snake will be here Nov. 4.   *(Can y'all believe it's almost NOVEMBER???  Sheesh*)




This year has gone so fast!  Can you believe it's less than 8 weeks until Christmas?  I guess it's time to stop shopping for me and to start thinking about gifts. (Maybe mid November.)

I can't wait to see pics of your brown snake!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> This year has gone so fast!  Can you believe it's less than 8 weeks until Christmas?  I guess it's time to stop shopping for me and to start thinking about gifts. (Maybe mid November.)
> 
> I can't wait to see pics of your brown snake!




Well then you have some power shopping to do in the next two weeks! Lol!


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> These were my two "cheats." I do feel guilty. Lol.
> Grey Ostrich. (Aka mushroom.)
> And Chestnut Croco
> 
> View attachment 2792687
> View attachment 2792688
> View attachment 2792692




They look amazing on you! My first thought was I love the gray, then when I opened the Croco, I thought oh I love it! I can see why you're having a hard time deciding. I love that that the gray is more of a mushroom. That was my other choice   Over my other picks, but it went fast. I love the Croco, but I already have a similar bag in Dooney and I don't like to duplicate. Thanks for posting your pictures. You're the first!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, and my brown snake will be here Nov. 4.   (Can y'all believe it's almost NOVEMBER???  Sheesh)




I can't wait to see brown snake either.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Well then you have some power shopping to do in the next two weeks! Lol!



Game on!


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> Game on!




lmao!


----------



## Bobetta

crazyforcoach09 said:


> OMG OMG they are BEAUTIFUL
> I ordered the chestnut!
> Congrats B




The Chestnut is pretty. My coworker is like, you don't need two. But I'm liking both of mine. And I heard the Snake leather is super soft like the Black. You should be happy. And the Chestnut doesn't start off that way, but should break in. 
Can't wait to see your bags and what you think.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> I have three on the way, cream snake, black pebble, and nude ostrich. I had the hardest time deciding on a color.... It will be my first GILI bag(s).




Nice!! It was tough deciding, right? You made great choices! Three, ya can't go wrong. 
I was tempted by those colors too. The Snake and Black bags are supposed to have the best feeling leather. Jealous. Lol. 
I wanna see your pics too!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bobetta said:


> The Chestnut is pretty. My coworker is like, you don't need two. But I'm liking both of mine. And I heard the Snake leather is super soft like the Black. You should be happy. And the Chestnut doesn't start off that way, but should break in.
> Can't wait to see your bags and what you think.


 
thank you - they both shipped today - hope to have them tomorrow


----------



## MaryBel

Bobetta said:


> These were my two "cheats." I do feel guilty. Lol.
> Grey Ostrich. (Aka mushroom.)
> And Chestnut Croco
> 
> View attachment 2792687
> View attachment 2792688
> View attachment 2792692





They look so good on you!
They also look way better than in the presentation! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Mine (cream snake) shipped today too. EDD is Nov 5th.


Can't wait to see the pics as they start arriving!


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Nice!! It was tough deciding, right? You made great choices! Three, ya can't go wrong.
> I was tempted by those colors too. The Snake and Black bags are supposed to have the best feeling leather. Jealous. Lol.
> I wanna see your pics too!




Thanks Bobetta. I'm have deliveries coming everyday for the rest of the week.


----------



## Twoboyz

Here is the cream snake. I really don't have anything bad to say about this bag. It came stuffed to its gills with nicely rolled pieces of tissue and in its dustbag, which is pretty nice. It's a pretty big bag compared to what I'm used to, and a lot slouchier. It has no structure, but with my bag organizer it stands up pretty nicely. The lining is thick and a great quality. The hardware is pretty nice, but not as thick and heavy as Dooney's. The zipper is smooth. The inside pockets are really functional. One thinner one that gussets out a little for lipsticks or pens. The other for a cell phone that is very generous for the bigger smart phones. The zipper pocket is a good size. I know the black will be just as slouchy as this, but I'm anxious to see how the ostrich one compares. 

The picture has the bag organizer in it. I took off the long strap because I don't think I will ever use it. Not the best outfit, sorry. It's just what I had on today.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Here is the cream snake. I really don't have anything bad to say about this bag. It came stuffed to its gills with nicely rolled pieces of tissue and in its dustbag, which is pretty nice. It's a pretty big bag compared to what I'm used to, and a lot slouchier. It has no structure, but with my bag organizer it stands up pretty nicely. The lining is thick and a great quality. The hardware is pretty nice, but not as thick and heavy as Dooney's. The zipper is smooth. The inside pockets are really functional. One thinner one that gussets out a little for lipsticks or pens. The other for a cell phone that is very generous for the bigger smart phones. The zipper pocket is a good size. I know the black will be just as slouchy as this, but I'm anxious to see how the ostrich one compares.
> 
> The picture has the bag organizer in it. I took off the long strap because I don't think I will ever use it. Not the best outfit, sorry. It's just what I had on today.
> 
> View attachment 2793003
> 
> View attachment 2793004


O m G that is hawwwwwt. Now i am sad i didnt get this color. Congrats Lady


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Here is the cream snake. I really don't have anything bad to say about this bag. It came stuffed to its gills with nicely rolled pieces of tissue and in its dustbag, which is pretty nice. It's a pretty big bag compared to what I'm used to, and a lot slouchier. It has no structure, but with my bag organizer it stands up pretty nicely. The lining is thick and a great quality. The hardware is pretty nice, but not as thick and heavy as Dooney's. The zipper is smooth. The inside pockets are really functional. One thinner one that gussets out a little for lipsticks or pens. The other for a cell phone that is very generous for the bigger smart phones. The zipper pocket is a good size. I know the black will be just as slouchy as this, but I'm anxious to see how the ostrich one compares.
> 
> The picture has the bag organizer in it. I took off the long strap because I don't think I will ever use it. Not the best outfit, sorry. It's just what I had on today.
> 
> View attachment 2793003
> 
> View attachment 2793004




Ohhhh, it looks nice on you. And what a great and thorough review. Yeah, the Snake and Black are total slouch bags. Which is what I want and like. The Ostrich and Croco are stiffer. But I heard they break in. But no clue how much. I'm sure not as much as the Snake or Black. I carry a lot of things and the bag never feels heavy. Maybe because I'm used to Dooney weight. Lol. 
But that Cream is pretty. You'll see the difference when you get the other bags. Can't wait!


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Here is the cream snake. I really don't have anything bad to say about this bag. It came stuffed to its gills with nicely rolled pieces of tissue and in its dustbag, which is pretty nice. It's a pretty big bag compared to what I'm used to, and a lot slouchier. It has no structure, but with my bag organizer it stands up pretty nicely. The lining is thick and a great quality. The hardware is pretty nice, but not as thick and heavy as Dooney's. The zipper is smooth. The inside pockets are really functional. One thinner one that gussets out a little for lipsticks or pens. The other for a cell phone that is very generous for the bigger smart phones. The zipper pocket is a good size. I know the black will be just as slouchy as this, but I'm anxious to see how the ostrich one compares.
> 
> The picture has the bag organizer in it. I took off the long strap because I don't think I will ever use it. Not the best outfit, sorry. It's just what I had on today.
> 
> View attachment 2793003
> 
> View attachment 2793004




Oh wow, love the snake, great review, really a pretty bag.


----------



## Bobetta

MiaBorsa said:


> They look great, Bob!   Are you keeping both?




Hi. Thanks! I'm not sure if I'm keeping both yet. I do like them both. They are eye catching. But I think my fave is the Grey Ostrich. It's so neutral. But the Chestnut is super stylish and rich looking. Not sure yet. 
Your Brown Snake is taking forever! Can't wait for you to get yours. I'm so interested to see what we all think of them. If I don't compare them to Dooney bags, I'm good. Lol. I can appreciate and enjoy them for what they are. And I'm enjoying them quite a bit. Fun to change it up, I guess. [emoji2]


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> They look amazing on you! My first thought was I love the gray, then when I opened the Croco, I thought oh I love it! I can see why you're having a hard time deciding. I love that that the gray is more of a mushroom. That was my other choice   Over my other picks, but it went fast. I love the Croco, but I already have a similar bag in Dooney and I don't like to duplicate. Thanks for posting your pictures. You're the first!!




Thanks! It is tough deciding. And I'm liking that the grey is more of a mushroom. I thought I wanted grey grey, but this color is super nice. Lisa R. Is getting a lot of flak for calling it grey. I've seen other boots and items get called grey that seem really taupe/brown. Never understood that. But if she called it mushroom or mushroom grey even, she would've had one less gripe from people. I'm digging it. And the Chestnut. Grrgh. Trying to keep one. We'll see. 
And I get you wanting to avoid another Croco. These are my first exotic style bags so it's a tough choice. But you picked well.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Here is the cream snake. I really don't have anything bad to say about this bag. It came stuffed to its gills with nicely rolled pieces of tissue and in its dustbag, which is pretty nice. It's a pretty big bag compared to what I'm used to, and a lot slouchier. It has no structure, but with my bag organizer it stands up pretty nicely. The lining is thick and a great quality. The hardware is pretty nice, but not as thick and heavy as Dooney's. The zipper is smooth. The inside pockets are really functional. One thinner one that gussets out a little for lipsticks or pens. The other for a cell phone that is very generous for the bigger smart phones. The zipper pocket is a good size. I know the black will be just as slouchy as this, but I'm anxious to see how the ostrich one compares.
> 
> The picture has the bag organizer in it. I took off the long strap because I don't think I will ever use it. Not the best outfit, sorry. It's just what I had on today.
> 
> View attachment 2793003
> 
> View attachment 2793004





OMG, it's so pretty! Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Twoboyz said:


> Here is the cream snake. I really don't have anything bad to say about this bag. It came stuffed to its gills with nicely rolled pieces of tissue and in its dustbag, which is pretty nice. It's a pretty big bag compared to what I'm used to, and a lot slouchier. It has no structure, but with my bag organizer it stands up pretty nicely. The lining is thick and a great quality. The hardware is pretty nice, but not as thick and heavy as Dooney's. The zipper is smooth. The inside pockets are really functional. One thinner one that gussets out a little for lipsticks or pens. The other for a cell phone that is very generous for the bigger smart phones. The zipper pocket is a good size. I know the black will be just as slouchy as this, but I'm anxious to see how the ostrich one compares.
> 
> The picture has the bag organizer in it. I took off the long strap because I don't think I will ever use it. Not the best outfit, sorry. It's just what I had on today.
> 
> View attachment 2793003
> 
> View attachment 2793004



Cream snake is beautiful!   It looks great on you!

Thanks for the pics and review!  I emailed Joy, who hasn't been in the forum for a while.  She ordered cream snake and I know she would love to see your pics and read your review.


----------



## tlo

Bobetta said:


> These were my two "cheats." I do feel guilty. Lol.
> Grey Ostrich. (Aka mushroom.)
> And Chestnut Croco
> 
> View attachment 2792687
> View attachment 2792688
> View attachment 2792692



  OMG!!!  Gorgeous!!  I can't wait to get mine!!!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Oh, and my brown snake will be here Nov. 4.   (Can y'all believe it's almost NOVEMBER???  Sheesh)



Can't wait for you to get it.  I hope you love it honey


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Here is the cream snake. I really don't have anything bad to say about this bag. It came stuffed to its gills with nicely rolled pieces of tissue and in its dustbag, which is pretty nice. It's a pretty big bag compared to what I'm used to, and a lot slouchier. It has no structure, but with my bag organizer it stands up pretty nicely. The lining is thick and a great quality. The hardware is pretty nice, but not as thick and heavy as Dooney's. The zipper is smooth. The inside pockets are really functional. One thinner one that gussets out a little for lipsticks or pens. The other for a cell phone that is very generous for the bigger smart phones. The zipper pocket is a good size. I know the black will be just as slouchy as this, but I'm anxious to see how the ostrich one compares.
> 
> The picture has the bag organizer in it. I took off the long strap because I don't think I will ever use it. Not the best outfit, sorry. It's just what I had on today.
> 
> View attachment 2793003
> 
> View attachment 2793004



You and the bag look gorgeous!!  You don't sound thrilled.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Here is the cream snake. I really don't have anything bad to say about this bag. It came stuffed to its gills with nicely rolled pieces of tissue and in its dustbag, which is pretty nice. It's a pretty big bag compared to what I'm used to, and a lot slouchier. It has no structure, but with my bag organizer it stands up pretty nicely. The lining is thick and a great quality. The hardware is pretty nice, but not as thick and heavy as Dooney's. The zipper is smooth. The inside pockets are really functional. One thinner one that gussets out a little for lipsticks or pens. The other for a cell phone that is very generous for the bigger smart phones. The zipper pocket is a good size. I know the black will be just as slouchy as this, but I'm anxious to see how the ostrich one compares.
> 
> The picture has the bag organizer in it. I took off the long strap because I don't think I will ever use it. Not the best outfit, sorry. It's just what I had on today.
> 
> View attachment 2793003
> 
> View attachment 2793004


Gorgeous!   It looks great on you, TB.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> O m G that is hawwwwwt. Now i am sad i didnt get this color. Congrats Lady




Thanks C! I am looking forward to seeing yours


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Thanks! It is tough deciding. And I'm liking that the grey is more of a mushroom. I thought I wanted grey grey, but this color is super nice. Lisa R. Is getting a lot of flak for calling it grey. I've seen other boots and items get called grey that seem really taupe/brown. Never understood that. But if she called it mushroom or mushroom grey even, she would've had one less gripe from people. I'm digging it. And the Chestnut. Grrgh. Trying to keep one. We'll see.
> And I get you wanting to avoid another Croco. These are my first exotic style bags so it's a tough choice. But you picked well.




I really like the mushroomy color of it too. I read though the reviews on QVC today and people are complaining and returning the gray because they are saying it was misrepresented. I didn't think it looked like a true steel gray in the pictures and in the video. Colors are very interpretive. Good luck with your decision. You can't go,wrong with either one. The ostrich seems to me like it will soften more than the Croco, but I'm just going by what they look like on TV. You're right. The snake is pure mush...in a good way. I like the bag organizer in it so it will at least stand up somewhat when set on a table.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Ohhhh, it looks nice on you. And what a great and thorough review. Yeah, the Snake and Black are total slouch bags. Which is what I want and like. The Ostrich and Croco are stiffer. But I heard they break in. But no clue how much. I'm sure not as much as the Snake or Black. I carry a lot of things and the bag never feels heavy. Maybe because I'm used to Dooney weight. Lol.
> But that Cream is pretty. You'll see the difference when you get the other bags. Can't wait!




Thanks Bobetta! I actually hope this one doesn't get softer because it's almost too soft. The weight of the leather strap and big tassel also weigh down the top so the whole thing just collapses. I'm not used to this after carrying Dooneys for a couple years. You're right, everything seems light after carrying Dooney's. Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Oh wow, love the snake, great review, really a pretty bag.



Thanks Hopi!



MaryBel said:


> OMG, it's so pretty! Can't wait to get mine!



Thanks MaryBel! I can't wait for you to get yours too because I want to see it. 



RuedeNesle said:


> Cream snake is beautiful!   It looks great on you!
> 
> Thanks for the pics and review!  I emailed Joy, who hasn't been in the forum for a while.  She ordered cream snake and I know she would love to see your pics and read your review.



Thanks RN and you're welcome! Can you imagine this bag in red? That would be a stunner huh? 




tlo said:


> You and the bag look gorgeous!!  You don't sound thrilled.



Thanks T! No, I am thrilled.  I'm sorry.  I should have been a little more enthusiastic.  I was in serious review mode.  Lol.  I think it's stunning and a very sexy bag.  I really want the other colors to arrive so I can compare them all.  The quality is top notch, especially for this price.  I really like how they took such great care in the packaging and presentation.  Everything about it is quality.  I really do think Lisa Robertson takes pride in her GILI line and it shows. 



MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!   It looks great on you, TB.



Thanks Sarah! I love it!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Hopi!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks MaryBel! I can't wait for you to get yours too because I want to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks RN and you're welcome! Can you imagine this bag in red? That would be a stunner huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks T! No, I am thrilled.  I'm sorry.  I should have been a little more enthusiastic.  I was in serious review mode.  Lol.  I think it's stunning and a very sexy bag.  I really want the other colors to arrive so I can compare them all.  The quality is top notch, especially for this price.  I really like how they took such great care in the packaging and presentation.  Everything about it is quality.  I really do think Lisa Robertson takes pride in her GILI line and it shows.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sarah! I love it!




OH GOOD!!!  I was going to feel bad after how I raved about the quality of the Roma 2.  I agree.  It's a great quality for the money.  I can't wait to get mine and to see the rest of yours!!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> OH GOOD!!!  I was going to feel bad after how I raved about the quality of the Roma 2.  I agree.  It's a great quality for the money.  I can't wait to get mine and to see the rest of yours!!




Oh no T! You described it perfectly and I totally agree! It's stunning! I want so badly to load her up for tomorrow but I feel like I should wait until I get all three in case one has to go back. That's why I left the wrap on the handle and tassel. I'm pretty confident it's not going to be this snake, so maybe I should just go ahead and load her up!


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Oh no T! You described it perfectly and I totally agree! It's stunning! I want so badly to load her up for tomorrow but I feel like I should wait until I get all three in case one has to go back. That's why I left the wrap on the handle and tassel.* I'm pretty confident it's not going to be this snake, so maybe I should just go ahead and load her up! *


*
*


Twoboyz, the snake is gorgeous, go ahead and carry her and if she has to go back you got till  Janurary 31.  Like C says that bag is hot,  it really looks beautiful on you.
Stop feeling guilty.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twoboyz, the snake is gorgeous, go ahead and carry her and if she has to go back you got till  Janurary 31.  Like C says that bag is hot,  it really looks beautiful on you.
> 
> Stop feeling guilty.




Thanks Hopi.  I just might load her up today.


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> Here is the cream snake. I really don't have anything bad to say about this bag. It came stuffed to its gills with nicely rolled pieces of tissue and in its dustbag, which is pretty nice. It's a pretty big bag compared to what I'm used to, and a lot slouchier. It has no structure, but with my bag organizer it stands up pretty nicely. The lining is thick and a great quality. The hardware is pretty nice, but not as thick and heavy as Dooney's. The zipper is smooth. The inside pockets are really functional. One thinner one that gussets out a little for lipsticks or pens. The other for a cell phone that is very generous for the bigger smart phones. The zipper pocket is a good size. I know the black will be just as slouchy as this, but I'm anxious to see how the ostrich one compares.
> 
> The picture has the bag organizer in it. I took off the long strap because I don't think I will ever use it. Not the best outfit, sorry. It's just what I had on today.
> 
> View attachment 2793003
> 
> View attachment 2793004



It is beautiful! Looks amazing on you and the color of the snake is definitely a gorgeous neutral. It would spice up any outfit. Good review, too)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

YIPPPIE both on truck for delivery


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> YIPPPIE both on truck for delivery




Yay!! I can't wait!


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> It is beautiful! Looks amazing on you and the color of the snake is definitely a gorgeous neutral. It would spice up any outfit. Good review, too)




Thanks Nebo.  I did wear it today. DS had to do a double take when he saw it this morning because it is very similar in color to one of his Boas that he used to have.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Nebo.  I did wear it today. DS had to do a double take when he saw it this morning because it is very similar in color to one of his Boas that he used to have.



LMAO!!!  That is funny!!

I'm so glad you are wearing it today!  How does it carry?


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> LMAO!!!  That is funny!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you are wearing it today!  How does it carry?




It carries like a dream. It's not heavy and it's comfortable in the shoulder. I love it! I can't wait to get the other colors.


----------



## Twoboyz

Oh and I do love the sassy tassel.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> It carries like a dream. It's not heavy and it's comfortable in the shoulder. I love it! I can't wait to get the other colors.



AWESOME!!  Thanks TB!!  I can't wait to get mine.  I had held deliveries while I was gone so gray ostrich and brown snake should be here today!!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Oh and I do love the sassy tassel.



I love the tassel too!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I need OXYGEN and a depends - These babies are hawwwwwt
the chestnut is a lil stiff but over time she will soften up.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> AWESOME!!  Thanks TB!!  I can't wait to get mine.  I had held deliveries while I was gone so gray ostrich and brown snake should be here today!!




Woo hoo!


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I need OXYGEN and a depends - These babies are hawwwwwt
> the chestnut is a lil stiff but over time she will soften up.




Gorgeous!! Did you try them on yet?


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I need OXYGEN and a depends - These babies are hawwwwwt
> the chestnut is a lil stiff but over time she will soften up.



I better run get some depends too.  I don't think I can take it when mine gets here and seeing everyone else's!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous!! Did you try them on yet?


 
No and darn it i didnt drive today so I cant until tomorrow.


----------



## tlo

They are absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!  Congrats honey!!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> They are absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!  Congrats honey!!!!!


 

Thank you


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I need OXYGEN and a depends - These babies are hawwwwwt
> the chestnut is a lil stiff but over time she will soften up.




WOW, both are gorgeous!


Since the chestnut's leather is so similar to Brahmin's croco, I wonder if you can use Brahmin's leather conditioner (the one they recommend for their croco bags) to prevent dryness and tears and to make it softer...


Hey Sarah and Becky (and other Brahmin fans), what do you think about the conditioner?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> WOW, both are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Since the chestnut's leather is so similar to Brahmin's croco, I wonder if you can use Brahmin's leather conditioner (the one they recommend for their croco bags) to prevent dryness and tears and to make it softer...
> 
> 
> Hey Sarah and Becky (and other Brahmin fans), what do you think about the conditioner?


 

Thanks MB
I think I am gonna play with her tomorrow - I take the train in and cant these gals on the train - one bag is enough lolol


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Nebo.  I did wear it today. DS had to do a double take when he saw it this morning because it is very similar in color to one of his Boas that he used to have.




That is hilarious!! Lol. Glad you like it. It looks awesome on you. When do you get the rest?!? Lol.


----------



## tlo

Omg!  Gray Ostrich and Brown snake are here.

The pic of the gray ostrich looks spotted but it's not. The color is nice and even. The sun is trying to peek through the clouds. It was hard to get the true color. I LOVE them!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> Omg!  Gray Ostrich and Brown snake are here.
> 
> The pic of the gray ostrich looks spotted but it's not. The color is nice and even. The sun is trying to peek through the clouds. It was hard to get the true color. I LOVE them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793668
> View attachment 2793669


 

Your brown pics looks way better than mine 
Congrats Sis


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I need OXYGEN and a depends - These babies are hawwwwwt
> the chestnut is a lil stiff but over time she will soften up.



   OMG, gorgeous!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Omg!  Gray Ostrich and Brown snake are here.
> 
> The pic of the gray ostrich looks spotted but it's not. The color is nice and even. The sun is trying to peek through the clouds. It was hard to get the true color. I LOVE them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793668
> View attachment 2793669



Beautiful!!   Congrats, honey!!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!!   Congrats, honey!!



Thanks honey!!  I wish I could get the true color of the ostrich!!  It is gorgeous.  I do see gray but I also see taupe.  I think it will shade to what you are wearing.


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Your brown pics looks way better than mine
> Congrats Sis



I don't think so but thank you!!

I'm not happy with the pic of the ostrich.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, gorgeous!!!


 

Thanks Lady


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Oh and I do love the sassy tassel.




"Sassy tassel." Lol. I was never a tassel person but Dooney opened me up to them and now GILI really opened me up. lol.


----------



## Bobetta

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I need OXYGEN and a depends - These babies are hawwwwwt
> the chestnut is a lil stiff but over time she will soften up.




Yeah! You got them. They're nice, huh? The colors are rich and they're comfy to carry. The Chestnut is stiff but I hear it will break in. A little longer than the ostrich, I'm guessing. Because my Grey Ostrich has broken in quicker already. And the snake is soft already, right? That's what I hear. 
Enjoy! Can't wait to see your mod pics.


----------



## Bobetta

tlo said:


> Omg!  Gray Ostrich and Brown snake are here.
> 
> The pic of the gray ostrich looks spotted but it's not. The color is nice and even. The sun is trying to peek through the clouds. It was hard to get the true color. I LOVE them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793668
> View attachment 2793669




Yeah, the Grey Ostrich is tricky to capture. I'm digging the color too. It is definitely a mushroom grey. I don't think I would've liked it as much if it was a light grey. I'm digging the richness. And your Brown Snake is looking good too!
Enjoy


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I *need OXYGEN and a depend*s - These babies are hawwwwwt
> the chestnut is a lil stiff but over time she will soften up.





LOVE the Chestnut,  first I am seeing it live and it's a stunner!!
I love snake(not as much as TB's DH) .
Great looking handbags
Good call on your choices.


----------



## hopi

tlo said:


> Omg!  Gray Ostrich and Brown snake are here.
> 
> The pic of the gray ostrich looks spotted but it's not. The color is nice and even. The sun is trying to peek through the clouds. It was hard to get the true color. I LOVE them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793668
> View attachment 2793669



Beautiful- those snakes are awesome
T your Gray looks so different that B's, like you have a blue undertone or is it the sunlight changing it's color.


----------



## tlo

Bobetta said:


> Yeah, the Grey Ostrich is tricky to capture. I'm digging the color too. It is definitely a mushroom grey. I don't think I would've liked it as much if it was a light grey. I'm digging the richness. And your Brown Snake is looking good too!
> Enjoy



Thanks Bobetta!!  It is a hard color to capture.  I agree, I wouldn't have liked it as much if it were lighter.  I think with blacks and grays, it will read gray and with earth tones, more taupe.  It is very rich looking color wise.

I love the brown snake!!  It's different from anything I have.  The snake colors are so rich but the pattern is more muted and not "in your face".

I've got gray ostrich hanging on the door know with 2 bottles of salad dressing in her.  She's in boot camp training right now.  LOL


----------



## tlo

hopi said:


> Beautiful- those snakes are awesome
> T your Gray looks so different that B's, like you have a blue undertone or is it the sunlight changing it's color.



Thanks hopi!!!  It's the sunlight!  The sun is trying to come out.  I'm going to try again this afternoon.  It really doesn't have any blue tones.  It's a very rich color.

I LOVE them!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

hopi said:


> Love the chestnut,  first i am seeing it live and it's a stunner!!
> I love snake(not as much as tb's dh) .
> Great looking handbags
> good call on your choices.


 

thank you


----------



## RuedeNesle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I need OXYGEN *and a depends *- These babies are hawwwwwt
> the chestnut is a lil stiff but over time she will soften up.



I just asked my youngest granddaughter if I could use one of her Pull Ups.  Her look was priceless!

CFC, I LOVE both your bags!  Is the chestnut reddish brown, or more brown?  Either way it's beautiful!

Congrats on both!


----------



## RuedeNesle

tlo said:


> Omg!  Gray Ostrich and Brown snake are here.
> 
> The pic of the gray ostrich looks spotted but it's not. The color is nice and even. The sun is trying to peek through the clouds. It was hard to get the true color. I LOVE them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793668
> View attachment 2793669



I'm beginning to really regret not getting one of these!  So far I haven't seen a color I don't like!  

Congrats on your beautiful bags!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

RuedeNesle said:


> *I just asked my youngest granddaughter if I could use one of her Pull Ups.  Her look was priceless!*
> 
> CFC, I LOVE both your bags!  Is the chestnut reddish brown, or more brown?  Either way it's beautiful!
> 
> Congrats on both!


 
They come in handy !!!!!!
It is more of a dark burt orangish brown

Thanks RN


----------



## tlo

RuedeNesle said:


> I'm beginning to really regret not getting one of these!  So far I haven't seen a color I don't like!
> 
> Congrats on your beautiful bags!



I think you should get one!!  I haven't had one regret on my Roma 2 bags.

That's the problem with the GILI bags.  EVERY color is GORGEOUS and the different colors an vd textures gives each one a different personality and "vibe".

That's why I can't pick just one!  LMAOfvdjy


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> That is hilarious!! Lol. Glad you like it. It looks awesome on you. When do you get the rest?!? Lol.




Thanks B! I get the black one today and the nude one hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> No and darn it i didnt drive today so I cant until tomorrow.




That's a bummer.  it's a biggun' though. Maybe you can put your bag of the day inside the gili and get one home that way  lol


----------



## RuedeNesle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> They come in handy !!!!!!
> It* is more of a dark burt orangish brown*
> 
> Thanks RN



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Omg!  Gray Ostrich and Brown snake are here.
> 
> The pic of the gray ostrich looks spotted but it's not. The color is nice and even. The sun is trying to peek through the clouds. It was hard to get the true color. I LOVE them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793668
> View attachment 2793669




Stunning T!! I love the gray ostrich! The brown snake is beautiful too. So rich looking.   I'm glad you love them. I take it they are if the same great quality as your Roma totes. Which one are you going to load up first?


----------



## Twoboyz

RuedeNesle said:


> I just asked my youngest granddaughter if I could use one of her Pull Ups.  Her look was priceless!
> 
> 
> 
> CFC, I LOVE both your bags!  Is the chestnut reddish brown, or more brown?  Either way it's beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on both!




Rotflmao! Good one RN!


----------



## Bobetta

tlo said:


> Thanks Bobetta!!  It is a hard color to capture.  I agree, I wouldn't have liked it as much if it were lighter.  I think with blacks and grays, it will read gray and with earth tones, more taupe.  It is very rich looking color wise.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the brown snake!!  It's different from anything I have.  The snake colors are so rich but the pattern is more muted and not "in your face".
> 
> 
> 
> I've got gray ostrich hanging on the door know with 2 bottles of salad dressing in her.  She's in boot camp training right now.  LOL




Haha - "she's in boot camp training right now.."
Fantastic.


----------



## Bobetta

I'm back to the Grey Ostrich today. I'm wearing my grey Joan Rivers dress and you can see how "mushroom" the bag is next to it. This is pretty true to life. 
Gonna have a lot of making up to do to my Dooney babies. Oh, the neglect. I did caress them last night. Lol.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Twoboyz said:


> That's a bummer.  it's a biggun' though. Maybe you can put your bag of the day inside the gili and get one home that way  lol


 

YIPPPPIE I found a bag at work and they both going HOME


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> YIPPPPIE I found a bag at work and they both going HOME




Yay!!! I don't know how you were going to be able to leave them there. That would have been hard. When there is a will there is a way!!


----------



## MaryBel

tlo said:


> Omg!  Gray Ostrich and Brown snake are here.
> 
> The pic of the gray ostrich looks spotted but it's not. The color is nice and even. The sun is trying to peek through the clouds. It was hard to get the true color. I LOVE them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2793668
> View attachment 2793669





What a gorgeous duo! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> YIPPPPIE I found a bag at work and they both going HOME




yay!
GF, you need to have one of those big bags that you can get at Marshalls or TJMaxx for $1 (the thick plastic ones with ribbon straps) at the office for emergencies like this. They come in handy!


----------



## MaryBel

Bobetta said:


> I'm back to the Grey Ostrich today. I'm wearing my grey Joan Rivers dress and you can see how "mushroom" the bag is next to it. This is pretty true to life.
> Gonna have a lot of making up to do to my Dooney babies. Oh, the neglect. I did caress them last night. Lol.
> View attachment 2793837





Gray looks so elegant B!


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> What a gorgeous duo! Congrats!



Thanks MB!!  They are great bags!!  I can't wait for you to get yours!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks B! I get the black one today and the nude one hopefully tomorrow.



Can't wait to see your black one!!


----------



## tlo

bobetta said:


> i'm back to the grey ostrich today. I'm wearing my grey joan rivers dress and you can see how "mushroom" the bag is next to it. This is pretty true to life.
> Gonna have a lot of making up to do to my dooney babies. Oh, the neglect. I did caress them last night. Lol.
> View attachment 2793837



gorgeous!!!


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Stunning T!! I love the gray ostrich! The brown snake is beautiful too. So rich looking.   I'm glad you love them. I take it they are if the same great quality as your Roma totes. Which one are you going to load up first?



Thanks TB!!  Yes, they are like the Romas.  I think I'll load the snake first since Ms Gray Ostrich in in boot camp training!  LMAO

I can't pick a favorite.  They are both equally gorgeous!!


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> YIPPPPIE I found a bag at work and they both going HOME



WOOHOO!!!  When you get them home, send Ms Croco off to boot camp!


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> What a gorgeous duo! Congrats!



Thanks MB!  I can't wait for you to get yours!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tlo said:


> WOOHOO!!!  When you get them home, send Ms Croco off to boot camp!


She in boot camp lol


----------



## tlo

crazyforcoach09 said:


> She in boot camp lol



Good!!  Right, two, three four, left, two, three, four!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> Good!!  Right, two, three four, left, two, three, four!




Lmao!


----------



## hopi

Bobetta said:


> I'm back to the Grey Ostrich today.* I'm wearing my grey Joan Rivers dress and you can see how "mushroom" the bag is next to it. This is pretty true to life. *
> Gonna have a lot of making up to do to my Dooney babies. Oh, the neglect. I did caress them last night. Lol.
> View attachment 2793837




Great way to contrast the color difference, my computer makes T's look like it has a blue grey undertone.

Joan and Lisa would be proud cause you really make their look amazing.  
Very pretty look.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bobetta said:


> I'm back to the Grey Ostrich today. I'm wearing my grey Joan Rivers dress and you can see how "mushroom" the bag is next to it. This is pretty true to life.
> Gonna have a lot of making up to do to my Dooney babies. Oh, the neglect. I did caress them last night. Lol.
> View attachment 2793837


Looks great on you


----------



## Twoboyz

I got the black pebble. Mr Brown came late today. It's really pretty, but since I'm being really picky and don't really want to keep all three, I'm going to send her back. This is a little bit of a relief because I really want to love the nude ostrich and I don't want a difficult decision on my hands. When I look at the two together, the snake just wows me more. 

The leather is gorgeous and she's as smooshy as the snake. The contrast of the strap against the black is beautiful.  I love the color of the lining with the black too. It's a greenish khaki. Since I'm sending her back I'm not going to unwrap anything. I tried to show a little peek of the strap though. IMHO, if you love slouchy black hobos, this bag is sheer perfection.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> I got the black pebble. Mr Brown came late today. It's really pretty, but since I'm being really picky and don't really want to keep all three, I'm going to send her back. This is a little bit of a relief because I really want to love the nude ostrich and I don't want a difficult decision on my hands. When I look at the two together, the snake just wows me more.
> 
> The leather is gorgeous and she's as smooshy as the snake. The contrast of the strap against the black is beautiful.  I love the color of the lining with the black too. It's a greenish khaki. Since I'm sending her back I'm not going to unwrap anything. I tried to show a little peek of the strap though. IMHO, if you love slouchy black hobos, this bag is sheer perfection.
> 
> View attachment 2794002
> 
> View attachment 2794003





LOVE a black bag  and she is a beauty, they look stunning together. 
sorry she has to go


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> LOVE a black bag  and she is a beauty, they look stunning together.
> 
> sorry she has to go




Thanks Hopi


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> I got the black pebble. Mr Brown came late today. It's really pretty, but since I'm being really picky and don't really want to keep all three, I'm going to send her back. This is a little bit of a relief because I really want to love the nude ostrich and I don't want a difficult decision on my hands. When I look at the two together, the snake just wows me more.
> 
> The leather is gorgeous and she's as smooshy as the snake. The contrast of the strap against the black is beautiful.  I love the color of the lining with the black too. It's a greenish khaki. Since I'm sending her back I'm not going to unwrap anything. I tried to show a little peek of the strap though. IMHO, if you love slouchy black hobos, this bag is sheer perfection.
> 
> View attachment 2794002
> 
> View attachment 2794003



OMG!!!  It is gorgeous TB!!!!  I'm sorry she's going back!


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I got the black pebble. Mr Brown came late today. It's really pretty, but since I'm being really picky and don't really want to keep all three, I'm going to send her back. This is a little bit of a relief because I really want to love the nude ostrich and I don't want a difficult decision on my hands. When I look at the two together, the snake just wows me more.
> 
> The leather is gorgeous and she's as smooshy as the snake. The contrast of the strap against the black is beautiful.  I love the color of the lining with the black too. It's a greenish khaki. Since I'm sending her back I'm not going to unwrap anything. I tried to show a little peek of the strap though. IMHO, if you love slouchy black hobos, this bag is sheer perfection.
> 
> View attachment 2794002
> 
> View attachment 2794003





She is gorgeous! Are you sure you want to send her back? Make sure you are completely sure, you don't want to regret it! Remember, you have until Jan 31st to decide!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I got the black pebble. Mr Brown came late today. It's really pretty, but since I'm being really picky and don't really want to keep all three, I'm going to send her back. This is a little bit of a relief because I really want to love the nude ostrich and I don't want a difficult decision on my hands. When I look at the two together, the snake just wows me more.
> 
> The leather is gorgeous and she's as smooshy as the snake. The contrast of the strap against the black is beautiful.  I love the color of the lining with the black too. It's a greenish khaki. Since I'm sending her back I'm not going to unwrap anything. I tried to show a little peek of the strap though. IMHO, if you love slouchy black hobos, this bag is sheer perfection.
> 
> View attachment 2794002
> 
> View attachment 2794003



GORGEOUS!!   She looks like a great bag, TB.  But I agree with you, if I had to choose one of those I'd definitely go with the snake.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I just got an updated tracking from UPS...my GILI will be here tomorrow!!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> I just got an updated tracking from UPS...my GILI will be here tomorrow!!



WOOHOO!!!!!!!!  I can't WAIT!!!!!


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> She is gorgeous! Are you sure you want to send her back? Make sure you are completely sure, you don't want to regret it! Remember, you have until Jan 31st to decide!



Well said MB!!  I agree!  That pebbled leather is scrumptious!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I just got an updated tracking from UPS...my GILI will be here tomorrow!!




Yay!!! That's way better than Tuesday


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> She is gorgeous! Are you sure you want to send her back? Make sure you are completely sure, you don't want to regret it! Remember, you have until Jan 31st to decide!




Thanks MaryBel! I think so. Since Christmas is coming and that dang hockey comes first I have to be very selective and use great restraint. Lol. I'll wait until the nude comes to make my final decision though.


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> OMG!!!  It is gorgeous TB!!!!  I'm sorry she's going back!




Thanks T


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> GORGEOUS!!   She looks like a great bag, TB.  But I agree with you, if I had to choose one of those I'd definitely go with the snake.




Thanks Sarah. Yeah that one just grabs me more, but they are both gorgeous. I've got to get used to a slouchy bag again though. I'm not used to them anymore since Dooney came into my life.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> I just got an updated tracking from UPS...my GILI will be here tomorrow!!





Yay! Can't wait to see your pics!
I wish mine was coming tomorrow too! UPS has not updated so that means it hasn't made it to the west coast yet. Normally once it is in OR, it gets the next day here.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> I got the black pebble. Mr Brown came late today. It's really pretty, but since I'm being really picky and don't really want to keep all three, I'm going to send her back. This is a little bit of a relief because I really want to love the nude ostrich and I don't want a difficult decision on my hands. When I look at the two together, the snake just wows me more.
> 
> The leather is gorgeous and she's as smooshy as the snake. The contrast of the strap against the black is beautiful.  I love the color of the lining with the black too. It's a greenish khaki. Since I'm sending her back I'm not going to unwrap anything. I tried to show a little peek of the strap though. IMHO, if you love slouchy black hobos, this bag is sheer perfection.
> 
> View attachment 2794002
> 
> View attachment 2794003




Ouch! That Black is a beaut too. I'm craving a real slouchy bag. I like the Chestnut Croco but it might be too stiff for me and my current phase. Would love to get my hands on that Black. I keep checking for them to come back in or an "as is," but I don't think I can stomach someone stealing the tassel. Ugh. 
Well, can't wait for your Nude to come in. But I have a feeling you might just keep that Cream Snake and not the Nude either. Not sure. We'll see if it wows you.


----------



## Bobetta

tlo said:


> Good!!  Right, two, three four, left, two, three, four!




You crack me up. Lol! Haha.


----------



## Bobetta

MaryBel said:


> Gray looks so elegant B!







tlo said:


> gorgeous!!!







hopi said:


> Great way to contrast the color difference, my computer makes T's look like it has a blue grey undertone.
> 
> 
> 
> Joan and Lisa would be proud cause you really make their look amazing.
> 
> Very pretty look.







crazyforcoach09 said:


> Looks great on you




Thanks, Ladies. I'm digging this little "cheat" of a bag. Lol. I already know which Dooney bag I'm going to jump back into next week - Natural Classic Flo. But till then - we play. 
And I guess besides Lisa, and Joan - we can add Isaac. Lol. That's his corduroy blazer I'm rocking. And Judith. (Can't see, but I wear her TSV earrings from months back a lot. Love those stupid little sparkle earrings.)
Yeah. I'm a bit Q'd out. Need to take a timeout or something. Getting serious. Lol. 
Thanks, again!!


----------



## Bobetta

hopi said:


> Great way to contrast the color difference, my computer makes T's look like it has a blue grey undertone.
> 
> 
> 
> Joan and Lisa would be proud cause you really make their look amazing.
> 
> Very pretty look.




Omg. Add Shawn to the list. Just realized I wear her ring, like, always. Lol. And do we want to count Philosophy and Wen and Josie and Laura and IT? I have problems, guys. Lol. Realization is the first step. Q led me to my Dooney addiction. All intertwined. 
Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Ouch! That Black is a beaut too. I'm craving a real slouchy bag. I like the Chestnut Croco but it might be too stiff for me and my current phase. Would love to get my hands on that Black. I keep checking for them to come back in or an "as is," but I don't think I can stomach someone stealing the tassel. Ugh.
> Well, can't wait for your Nude to come in. But I have a feeling you might just keep that Cream Snake and not the Nude either. Not sure. We'll see if it wows you.




Thanks B. I know I'm already going back and forth on the black one. It's already in the box taped up, going back just as it came. According to the Q reviews there seem to be a lot going back so you might get lucky and get one that's still new and unworn. I don't know if I'd want to risk a missing tassel on as is either because the tassel is a wow for me! I'm kinda liking that brown snake too, but do I really need two shades of snake? I already have a tan snake from MK so that would be three. I'll have to think about it. If you're looking for a slouchy black hobo, this is definitely your bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Omg. Add Shawn to the list. Just realized I wear her ring, like, always. Lol. And do we want to count Philosophy and Wen and Josie and Laura and IT? I have problems, guys. Lol. Realization is the first step. Q led me to my Dooney addiction. All intertwined.
> Lol.




You are cracking me up girl. I'm often Q'd out myself....and they led me to my Dooney addiction too, but this forum fueled the fire. . The Q looks good on you my friend.


----------



## jenn805

I ordered the grey ostrich, but ended up returning it, I wasn't liking the leather. It was to stiff
I also ordered the black, it will be here Monday,  im hoping it's love


----------



## darcy-0702

I got both my grey and black. I ordered both with the intent of sending one back. I got my grey first and really love the color but the leather is pretty stiff so we're working on that. Then I got the black...I so love my black bag, it's just perfect and the leather is the best! I can't bring myself to send either back :/


----------



## hopi

darcy-0702 said:


> I got both my grey and black. I ordered both with the intent of sending one back. I got my grey first and really love the color but the leather is pretty stiff so we're working on that. Then I got the black...I so love my black bag, it's just perfect and the leather is the best!* I can't bring myself to send either back :/*




Congrats - both beauties


----------



## hopi

Bobetta said:


> *Omg. Add Shawn to the list. Just realized I wear her ring, like, always. Lol. And do we want to count Philosophy and Wen and Josie and Laura and IT? I have problems, guys. Lol. Realization is the first step. Q led me to my Dooney addiction. All intertwined.
> Lol.*




:lolots:

No problem here,    we all here because of addic...... obsesssio..........uh
a real general interest in shopping.


----------



## jenn805

Does anyone have gili milano and the Roma 2? 
I would love to see side by side pics : )


----------



## Twoboyz

jenn805 said:


> I ordered the grey ostrich, but ended up returning it, I wasn't liking the leather. It was to stiff
> 
> I also ordered the black, it will be here Monday,  im hoping it's love




I hope you like the black. I think if you found the ostrich too stiff and you want a slouchier bag, the black will definitely fit the bill


----------



## Twoboyz

darcy-0702 said:


> I got both my grey and black. I ordered both with the intent of sending one back. I got my grey first and really love the color but the leather is pretty stiff so we're working on that. Then I got the black...I so love my black bag, it's just perfect and the leather is the best! I can't bring myself to send either back :/




Congrats on choosing two beautiful bags. It's always hard to chose when it's love  You guys are making me want to open that box back up and keep that black bag


----------



## jenn805

Twoboyz said:


> I hope you like the black. I think if you found the ostrich too stiff and you want a slouchier bag, the black will definitely fit the bill



Thanks. Yes for hobos. I like them more slouchy. Lol


----------



## Bobetta

jenn805 said:


> Does anyone have gili milano and the Roma 2?
> 
> I would love to see side by side pics : )




I have both. But I won't be home till later. I can take a side by side if you want. The Roma 2 seems bigger because it's thicker leather. And it is heavier.  
I'll post later.


----------



## jenn805

Bobetta said:


> I have both. But I won't be home till later. I can take a side by side if you want. The Roma 2 seems bigger because it's thicker leather. And it is heavier.
> I'll post later.



Thanks


----------



## shoptillidrop

I love my grey Ostrich!!!


----------



## shoptillidrop

Here's a side by side of the Roma and Milano. The Milano is much easier to carry than the Roma, imo. Also - I've found the Milano leather to be a little thinner than the Roma (which I prefer).


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shoptillidrop said:


> I love my grey Ostrich!!!


Beautiful


----------



## jenn805

shoptillidrop said:


> Here's a side by side of the Roma and Milano. The Milano is much easier to carry than the Roma, imo. Also - I've found the Milano leather to be a little thinner than the Roma (which I prefer).



Thanks for the pic : )


----------



## Twoboyz

shoptillidrop said:


> I love my grey Ostrich!!!




That's just gorgeous!!


----------



## Twoboyz

shoptillidrop said:


> Here's a side by side of the Roma and Milano. The Milano is much easier to carry than the Roma, imo. Also - I've found the Milano leather to be a little thinner than the Roma (which I prefer).




Very pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

Miss nude ostrich is here! I think I love it! However I think I would have preferred the gray ostrich. So  I'm wondering if she should go back and I should wait for some grays to come back in stock. I have been carrying the cream snake for two days and I am really falling in love with this bag. It's very comfortable and light weight.  I might have to get the black one back out so I can compare all three. 

Here is the nude ostrich 





Here she is with the cream snake


----------



## bayborn

Twoboyz...thanks for the picture...How tall are you? The bag looks just the right size for you.


----------



## Twoboyz

tiffineyc said:


> Twoboyz...thanks for the picture...How tall are you? The bag looks just the right size for you.




Thanks Tiffineyc! I'm 5'5". Did you get one?


----------



## bayborn

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Tiffineyc! I'm 5'5". Did you get one?




Yes, I purchased the croco. I'm 5'4" and this is the biggest bag that I own but I don't think that it is too big at all. It's a gorgeous bag. It is currently hanging on the door knob with a 64oz bottle of juice inside to assist with the drape and softening. Tomorrow will be her first outing as I need to run some errands.


----------



## Twoboyz

tiffineyc said:


> Yes, I purchased the croco. I'm 5'4" and this is the biggest bag that I own but I don't think that it is too big at all. It's a gorgeous bag. It is currently hanging on the door knob with a 64oz bottle of juice inside to assist with the drape and softening. Tomorrow will be her first outing as I need to run some errands.




Ooooh, the Croco is gorgeous! It's probably my biggest bag as well. I agree, it carries smaller because of the slouch. I hope you enjoy carrying it tomorrow.


----------



## MaryBel

shoptillidrop said:


> I love my grey Ostrich!!!





Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I got the brown snake and it's definitely not love.  The leather feels like rubber and to me the bag is heavy.      It's huge, too.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> I got the brown snake and it's definitely not love.  The leather feels like rubber and to me the bag is heavy.      It's huge, too.




Oh no, sorry... it is pretty huge to me too, but I'm getting used to it.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> Miss nude ostrich is here! I think I love it! However I think I would have preferred the gray ostrich. So  I'm wondering if she should go back and I should wait for some grays to come back in stock. I have been carrying the cream snake for two days and I am really falling in love with this bag. It's very comfortable and light weight.  I might have to get the black one back out so I can compare all three.
> 
> Here is the nude ostrich
> View attachment 2794744
> 
> View attachment 2794746
> 
> 
> Here she is with the cream snake
> View attachment 2794745




The nude is exquisite, does it have some blush. It  looks beautiful on you.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Oh no, sorry... it is pretty huge to me too, but I'm getting used to it.


Does the cream snake have a weird feel?   Mine doesn't feel like leather...at all.  

Your cream bag looks great on you!


----------



## hopi

shoptillidrop said:


> Here's a side by side of the Roma and Milano. The Milano is much easier to carry than the Roma, imo. Also - I've found the Milano leather to be a little thinner than the Roma (which I prefer).



STD

The bags look beautiful. 
Taupe is a unique color even Dooneys looks different in every picture, I have a Dooney dillen taupe that ranges from olive to tan to brown to  green on any given day.


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Does the cream snake have a weird feel?   *Mine doesn't feel like leather...at all.  *
> 
> Your cream bag looks great on you!



Lisa read your posts about her and sent you a reject


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Miss nude ostrich is here! I think I love it! However I think I would have preferred the gray ostrich. So  I'm wondering if she should go back and I should wait for some grays to come back in stock. I have been carrying the cream snake for two days and I am really falling in love with this bag. It's very comfortable and light weight.  I might have to get the black one back out so I can compare all three.
> 
> Here is the nude ostrich
> View attachment 2794744
> 
> View attachment 2794746
> 
> 
> Here she is with the cream snake
> View attachment 2794745





She is gorgeous TB!
I think I like it better than the grey! I like it has the bumps but not the darker color on the bumps. I think it looks really elegant! Congrats!


----------



## hopi

MaryBel said:


> She is gorgeous TB!
> I think I like it better than the grey! I *like it has the bumps but not the darker color on the bumps. I think it looks really elegant! Congrats!*


*
*


I agree. That maybe the reason, very natural looking, its stunning.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Does the cream snake have a weird feel?   Mine doesn't feel like leather...at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Your cream bag looks great on you!




Thanks Sarah! To me the cream snake feels slick and smooth, because it's sort of shiny. It's suede under the shiny parts so it's very soft, almost like a thick fabric. I had a feeling it would feel like this because I have a couple snake embossed Dooney's and they have this same feel. I wonder if the brown snake feels a little different because it's a matte finish?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Sarah! To me the cream snake feels slick and smooth, because it's sort of shiny. It's suede under the shiny parts so it's very soft, almost like a thick fabric. I had a feeling it would feel like this because I have a couple snake embossed Dooney's and they have this same feel. I wonder if the brown snake feels a little different because it's a matte finish?



That's true.  The brown snake doesn't feel ANYTHING like my Dooney python.  Oh well.  NEEEEEEEEXT!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> That's true.  The brown snake doesn't feel ANYTHING like my Dooney python.  Oh well.  NEEEEEEEEXT!!!!





Sorry it didn't work for you Sarah!


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> She is gorgeous TB!
> I think I like it better than the grey! I like it has the bumps but not the darker color on the bumps. I think it looks really elegant! Congrats!




Thanks MaryBel! It's really pretty, but I think I like the gray better. I think I like the dots to show up more.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> That's true.  The brown snake doesn't feel ANYTHING like my Dooney python.  Oh well.  NEEEEEEEEXT!!!!




Yup, if you don't love it...next!


----------



## Twoboyz

I have made a decision. Thanks for all your input. I thought for sure I would keep the cream snake and the nude. However I unboxed the black one again to compare. I took the plastic off the straps to expose the beautiful tan ostrich and it's gorgeous! Cream snake and black are staying. Nude is going back. Maybe if gray ostrich comes back I'll get that one at a later date. 

Here are all three in case anyone would like a comparison shot.


----------



## hopi

Twoboyz said:


> I have made a decision. Thanks for all your input. I thought for sure I would keep the cream snake and the nude. However I unboxed the black one again to compare. I took the plastic off the straps to expose the beautiful tan ostrich and it's gorgeous! Cream snake and black are staying. Nude is going back. Maybe if gray ostrich comes back I'll get that one at a later date.
> 
> Here are all three in case anyone would like a comparison shot.
> 
> View attachment 2794817



Wow they look beautiful together..........

Slowly step backwards and leave all of them there and sleep on it.
Go eat some chocolate it will help you think clearly.


----------



## bayborn

Twoboyz...since you have more than one bag...can you compare the zippers for me. Are the zippers smoother on the black and snake and more wavy on the ostrich? TIA


----------



## Bobetta

jenn805 said:


> Thanks




Hi. Sorry. Just got in. 
So here's some quick side by sides. My Milano is stuffed with my stuff. The Roma 2 is slightly stuffed with a little paper. But not much. I wanted a natural "pose."
I took a few angles including the butt aka "base" shot. Lol. Hope this helps. 
And it's Grey Ostrich Milano and the Aubergine Roma 2 GILI bags for anyone else who was reading along.


----------



## Bobetta

shoptillidrop said:


> I love my grey Ostrich!!!




Love it!  You're liking it so far?


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> I have made a decision. Thanks for all your input. I thought for sure I would keep the cream snake and the nude. However I unboxed the black one again to compare. I took the plastic off the straps to expose the beautiful tan ostrich and it's gorgeous! Cream snake and black are staying. Nude is going back. Maybe if gray ostrich comes back I'll get that one at a later date.
> 
> Here are all three in case anyone would like a comparison shot.
> 
> View attachment 2794817




Good choice!! Ya had to keep that Black. It might be the best of all the bags being there's no frills or embossing. Just leather. And for a fashion kick, can't wrong with the snake. I like the Nude, but I like the others more. And I'm sure a Grey will pop up eventually. I'm happy with mine.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I have made a decision. Thanks for all your input. I thought for sure I would keep the cream snake and the nude. However I unboxed the black one again to compare. I took the plastic off the straps to expose the beautiful tan ostrich and it's gorgeous! Cream snake and black are staying. Nude is going back. Maybe if gray ostrich comes back I'll get that one at a later date.
> 
> Here are all three in case anyone would like a comparison shot.
> 
> View attachment 2794817



OMG, they look great TB!!   The black really is a beauty.  I think those are the two I'd choose as well.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Well, I finally got to sit down and play with the brown snake a little.  I still think the leather feels weird, but it is a very pretty bag for the money.   I'm not a fan of the huge tassel so I took it off.  Still thinkin'.  

 I'll load it up tomorrow and see how it works with my stuff inside.


----------



## Twoboyz

tiffineyc said:


> Twoboyz...since you have more than one bag...can you compare the zippers for me. Are the zippers smoother on the black and snake and more wavy on the ostrich? TIA




The zippers on the black and snake are very easy to open and close. 
They glide very smoothly. The ostrich seemed to catch a little here and there. I think this might get better as the leather softens and breaks in. The appearance of the zipper looked wavy on all three, but a little more on the ostrich. This is not something that bothers me though. It's that way because it's a soft and slouchy bag.  I'm sorry, but I already boxed up the nude bag and taped it, but I took a picture of the other two so you can see how wavy the zipper looks. Of course it changes as the bag moves. I hope I answered all your questions.


----------



## Twoboyz

hopi said:


> Wow they look beautiful together..........
> 
> 
> 
> Slowly step backwards and leave all of them there and sleep on it.
> 
> Go eat some chocolate it will help you think clearly.




I keep looking at the picture. The nude is already boxes up and ready to go back. It's really pretty, but I'm more of a dark colored bag person so I felt safer going with the black. It's so gorgeous too! Oh and I am eating candy.  we have a lot left.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Good choice!! Ya had to keep that Black. It might be the best of all the bags being there's no frills or embossing. Just leather. And for a fashion kick, can't wrong with the snake. I like the Nude, but I like the others more. And I'm sure a Grey will pop up eventually. I'm happy with mine.




Thanks Bobetta! I knew you would approve . I'm glad you're liking yours.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OMG, they look great TB!!   The black really is a beauty.  I think those are the two I'd choose as well.




Thanks! I'm so glad I didn't send the black one back. I really love it. It's so funny how my mind can change so much in the timespan of one day


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I finally got to sit down and play with the brown snake a little.  I still think the leather feels weird, but it is a very pretty bag for the money.   I'm not a fan of the huge tassel so I took it off.  Still thinkin'.
> 
> I'll load it up tomorrow and see how it works with my stuff inside.




I hope it works out for you. It is such a beautiful bag. It took me a day to get used to the incredibly mushy softness, but now I'm loving it.


----------



## bayborn

Thanks twoboyz...I just compared my croco zipper to your pics and mine seems to be a bit more wavy but it's not a big deal. At least they are catching. I appreciate you checking for me and taking the picture.


----------



## Twoboyz

tiffineyc said:


> Thanks twoboyz...I just compared my croco zipper to your pics and mine seems to be a bit more wavy but it's not a big deal. At least they are catching. I appreciate you checking for me and taking the picture.




You're welcome It seems like the stiffer the bag the more wavy it is.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I hope it works out for you. It is such a beautiful bag. It took me a day to get used to the incredibly mushy softness, but now I'm loving it.



That's my biggest concern...dealing with a "puddler" while trying to open those zippers.  I don't carry much in my bag at all, so we'll see how it works.


----------



## Twoboyz

I thought I liked the idea of the double zippers, but I find myself just using one and zipping it all the way across. It's just easier and quicker. With such a puddler I find zipping two zippers is just too much of a struggle. Zip once and done!


----------



## Nebo

Twoboyz said:


> I have made a decision. Thanks for all your input. I thought for sure I would keep the cream snake and the nude. However I unboxed the black one again to compare. I took the plastic off the straps to expose the beautiful tan ostrich and it's gorgeous! Cream snake and black are staying. Nude is going back. Maybe if gray ostrich comes back I'll get that one at a later date.
> 
> Here are all three in case anyone would like a comparison shot.
> 
> View attachment 2794817



Great choice! They look beautuful.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Well, I finally got to sit down and play with the brown snake a little.  I still think the leather feels weird, but it is a very pretty bag for the money.   I'm not a fan of the huge tassel so I took it off.  Still thinkin'.
> 
> I'll load it up tomorrow and see how it works with my stuff inside.


Bags twins!!!


----------



## shoptillidrop

Bobetta said:


> Love it!  You're liking it so far?




I've been carrying the Milano since Wednesday, I love how it carries. It conforms to the body nicely. It's not as stiff as the Roma 2, actually for me personally it's the perfect softness for the style. I can set it down on a countertop to get into it and while it puddles a little, it doesn't lose its shape altogether making it easy to get into.  I love the zipper pulls. The bag doesn't need both to function but  wow are they nice to look at. The hardware is gorgeous - very high end light gold. For the price of this bag - I'm really impressed. 

I also received the Black Milano (which was beautiful, gorgeous supple pebbled leather) but returned it because it had way too much puddle factor going on, it was a struggle to unzip and get into because of that.


----------



## darcy-0702

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks! I'm so glad I didn't send the black one back. I really love it. It's so funny how my mind can change so much in the timespan of one day



Great decision to keep the black... the leather is divine


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> Miss nude ostrich is here! I think I love it! However I think I would have preferred the gray ostrich. So  I'm wondering if she should go back and I should wait for some grays to come back in stock. I have been carrying the cream snake for two days and I am really falling in love with this bag. It's very comfortable and light weight.  I might have to get the black one back out so I can compare all three.
> 
> Here is the nude ostrich
> View attachment 2794744
> 
> View attachment 2794746
> 
> 
> Here she is with the cream snake
> View attachment 2794745




Humm... I love it TB!! She looks great on you. Perfect size and shape. Abc the color is perfect. The black you have/had is perfect too.  It the leather real thin and soft on the ostrich? I wish I could see one in person. Since I'm not a hobo girl, I get real picky with shoulder bags.


----------



## shoptillidrop

Twoboyz said:


> I have made a decision. Thanks for all your input. I thought for sure I would keep the cream snake and the nude. However I unboxed the black one again to compare. I took the plastic off the straps to expose the beautiful tan ostrich and it's gorgeous! Cream snake and black are staying. Nude is going back. Maybe if gray ostrich comes back I'll get that one at a later date.
> 
> Here are all three in case anyone would like a comparison shot.
> 
> View attachment 2794817



Stunning


----------



## Twoboyz

darcy-0702 said:


> Great decision to keep the black... the leather is divine




Thanks Darcy. The more I look at it the more I realize it's stunning.  I'm really loving it.


----------



## Twoboyz

Nebo said:


> Great choice! They look beautuful.




Thanks Nebo


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> Humm... I love it TB!! She looks great on you. Perfect size and shape. Abc the color is perfect. The black you have/had is perfect too.  It the leather real thin and soft on the ostrich? I wish I could see one in person. Since I'm not a hobo girl, I get real picky with shoulder bags.




Thanks Pcan! No, actually the leather on the ostrich bag seemed thicker and stiffer. Like shoptillidrop mentioned, it still stands up when placed on a table with stuff in it, while,the black one just puddles down when placed down. I think it offers just the right amount of structure while still having nice hobo slouching features. It behaves very nicely. It's thinner and softer than Dooneys logo lock hobo so it conforms and drapes against the body a little better. It will soften like Lisa said, but I can't imagine it will ever be as soft as the black one. The leathers are way different. I bet this bag would be stunning on you.


----------



## Twoboyz

shoptillidrop said:


> Stunning




Thanks! Very well said in your last post. I feel the same about the bag. At first I wasn't sure if I could get used to the extreme softness of the black and snake bags, but I got used to it quickly and am finding it doesn't bother me. For me the beauty of these bags wins  If that gray ostrich comes back I think I definitely want it, because I did like the little more structure that it offered.


----------



## jenn805

Bobetta said:


> Hi. Sorry. Just got in.
> So here's some quick side by sides. My Milano is stuffed with my stuff. The Roma 2 is slightly stuffed with a little paper. But not much. I wanted a natural "pose."
> I took a few angles including the butt aka "base" shot. Lol. Hope this helps.
> And it's Grey Ostrich Milano and the Aubergine Roma 2 GILI bags for anyone else who was reading along.
> View attachment 2794843
> View attachment 2794844
> View attachment 2794845
> View attachment 2794846





Thank u. They look pretty similar in size : )


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I thought I liked the idea of the double zippers, but I find myself just using one and zipping it all the way across. It's just easier and quicker. With such a puddler I find zipping two zippers is just too much of a struggle. Zip once and done!



Yeah, the zippers are my biggest concern in such a puddling bag.   I tried putting them both to one side, but I like the look of the center zip better.  Argh.


----------



## shoptillidrop

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks! Very well said in your last post. I feel the same about the bag. At first I wasn't sure if I could get used to the extreme softness of the black and snake bags, but I got used to it quickly and am finding it doesn't bother me. For me the beauty of these bags wins  If that gray ostrich comes back I think I definitely want it, because I did like the little more structure that it offered.


Keeping fingers crossed for your grey ostrich, Twoboys


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah, the zippers are my biggest concern in such a puddling bag.   I tried putting them both to one side, but I like the look of the center zip better.  Argh.




Me too. Yesterday when in a pinch at the store I just quickly zipped it up to one side. However when I'm not in a rush I take the time to zip them both to the center. I like that it has both options.


----------



## Twoboyz

shoptillidrop said:


> Keeping fingers crossed for your grey ostrich, Twoboys




Thanks  I keep checking....


----------



## Twoboyz

The colors are back on wait list. I got my gray ostrich!  Hoping it will be unused since it's so early to when they went out.  

Bobetta, you can get your black.


----------



## shoptillidrop

Twoboyz said:


> The colors are back on wait list. I got my gray ostrich!  Hoping it will be unused since it's so early to when they went out.
> 
> Bobetta, you can get your black.



YAY! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

shoptillidrop said:


> YAY! Congrats!




Thanks!


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> The colors are back on wait list. I got my gray ostrich!  Hoping it will be unused since it's so early to when they went out.
> 
> Bobetta, you can get your black.




Really? Last I checked it was the same two. Hmm. Must've just missed it. 
I'll see now. Thanks.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> The colors are back on wait list. I got my gray ostrich!  Hoping it will be unused since it's so early to when they went out.
> 
> Bobetta, you can get your black.




Good thing you were quick - that Grey Ostrich is gone already. Lol. 
But ouch! They took the EZ Pay away. I don't know if I want to drop 200 beans right now. If anything I would exchange the Chestnut Croco for the Black. But that's a gamble. I like the Croco but I would love one mushy bag and one stiffer bag. And I'm keeping the Grey. Hmm.


----------



## bayborn

Does anyone's bag have a weird smell? I can't quite put my finger on it but the scent isn't a leather scent. Maybe I need to air it out...outside. BTW, I have the croco bag


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tiffineyc said:


> Does anyone's bag have a weird smell? I can't quite put my finger on it but the scent isn't a leather scent. Maybe I need to air it out...outside. BTW, I have the croco bag


I have the same. No smells


----------



## bayborn

I just asked family members and they both say it is the interior that has the weird scent. My son said it's a "chemical" scent. So I pulled the interior up and out of the bag to expose it and the bag is now hanging outside on the clothes line. Hopefully exposing it to fresh air will get rid of the scent. They both said that the actual leather portion of the bag doesn't have a scent at all...shouldn't it at least have a leather smell?


----------



## Twoboyz

tiffineyc said:


> I just asked family members and they both say it is the interior that has the weird scent. My son said it's a "chemical" scent. So I pulled the interior up and out of the bag to expose it and the bag is now hanging outside on the clothes line. Hopefully exposing it to fresh air will get rid of the scent. They both said that the actual leather portion of the bag doesn't have a scent at all...shouldn't it at least have a leather smell?




I just checked my black and cream snake bags. I have a little bit of a cold so my sense of smell is not that great right now. The outsides of them smell a little like leather, but the black has a little bit of a chemically smell mixed in. The snake one is harder for me to smell anything. The lining is what smells a little unpleasant to me. I can smell the scent of fabric but there is also a not so fresh kind of a mildewy dirty sock sort of a smell. It's pretty mild so I don't think It's really bothering me.  If it bothers you, I have heard that a little Tupperware container with some baking soda in it placed in the bag with the lid off for a couple days helps get rid of odors.


----------



## bayborn

Twoboyz said:


> I just checked my black and cream snake bags. I have a little bit of a cold so my sense of smell is not that great right now. The outsides of them smell a little like leather, but the black has a little bit of a chemically smell mixed in. The snake one is harder for me to smell anything. The lining is what smells a little unpleasant to me. I can smell the scent of fabric but there is also a not so fresh kind of a *mildewy dirty sock sort of a smell*. It's pretty mild so I don't think It's really bothering me.  If it bothers you, I have heard that a little Tupperware container with some baking soda in it placed in the bag with the lid off for a couple days helps get rid of odors.




No wonder I can't put my finger on the smell...I haven't been around mildew dirty socks in a long time, lol.  I don't like it at all so I hope hanging it out to air out solves the problem. Other than the scent I'm really loving the bag.


----------



## Twoboyz

tiffineyc said:


> No wonder I can't put my finger on the smell...I haven't been around mildew dirty socks in a long time, lol.  I don't like it at all so I hope hanging it out to air out solves the problem. Other than the scent I'm really loving the bag.




Lol! Me neither, but I know that smell! I hope airing it out works for you.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

Twoboyz said:


> The colors are back on wait list. I got my gray ostrich!  Hoping it will be unused since it's so early to when they went out.
> 
> Bobetta, you can get your black.




If something is on wait list, do they charge your card now or how does that work?


----------



## bayborn

Waitlist items are charged when they ship, hth


----------



## Bobetta

tiffineyc said:


> Does anyone's bag have a weird smell? I can't quite put my finger on it but the scent isn't a leather scent. Maybe I need to air it out...outside. BTW, I have the croco bag




I have two of the bags. I don't have any smell. Definitely not a chemical smell. Weird. And don't look for any Dooney leather smells. You won't find it. Lol. I've accepted that. I'm guessing because it's a thin leather and embossed with a pattern. But a guess. Actually, the Roma 2 is a thicker leather and it doesn't smell like Dooney leather either but there "might" more of a leather scent. Maybe.


----------



## Twoboyz

PcanTannedBty said:


> If something is on wait list, do they charge your card now or how does that work?




Are you getting one?


----------



## cheidel

Bobetta said:


> These were my two "cheats." I do feel guilty. Lol.
> Grey Ostrich. (Aka mushroom.)
> And Chestnut Croco
> 
> View attachment 2792687
> View attachment 2792688
> View attachment 2792692


 
Both are gorgeous, and look great on you!  Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tiffineyc said:


> *Does anyone's bag have a weird smell?* I can't quite put my finger on it but the scent isn't a leather scent. Maybe I need to air it out...outside. BTW, I have the croco bag



OK, I carried my brown snake this morning, trying to love her because she is pretty.  First, in Macy's I struggled to find my phone in the bottomless pit with the floppy top.   Then the last straw was when I opened my bag in Walgreen's to get my wallet, and a big puff of "that SMELL" hit me in the face.  I guess after riding in the sunshine on my car seat, it had time to simmer.  YUCK.   

TB is right on...it smells like a kitchen towel that has soured....GROSS.  I got home and dumped all my stuff out before my makeup bag and wallet smelled like the inside of that bag.

Sorry Lisa, but back she goes.  I don't want a purse that smells like last week's underpants.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I carried my brown snake this morning, trying to love her because she is pretty.  First, in Macy's I struggled to find my phone in the bottomless pit with the floppy top.   Then the last straw was when I opened my bag in Walgreen's to get my wallet, and a big puff of "that SMELL" hit me in the face.  I guess after riding in the sunshine on my car seat, it had time to simmer.  YUCK.
> 
> 
> 
> TB is right on...it smells like a kitchen towel that has soured....GROSS.  I got home and dumped all my stuff out before my makeup bag and wallet smelled like the inside of that bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Lisa, but back she goes.  I don't want a purse that smells like last week's underpants.




Lol! You sure have a way with words GF!  You made me take my snake bag out to smell it again. This one is not too bad, but maybe it's aired out since I've been carrying her since last week. I did end up taking the black pebble and nude ostrich to the post office this morning and cancelled my wait list order for the gray ostrich. I think I just realized the cream snake is my favorite and I need to save some pennies for the Dooney outlet sales that will be coming up. I'm sorry yours didn't work out for you.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! You sure have a way with words GF!  You made me take my snake bag out to smell it again. This one is not too bad, but maybe it's aired out since I've been carrying her since last week. I did end up taking the black pebble and nude ostrich to the post office this morning and cancelled my wait list order for the gray ostrich. I think I just realized the cream snake is my favorite and I need to save some pennies for the Dooney outlet sales that will be coming up. I'm sorry yours didn't work out for you.



Try sitting the bag in a sunny spot for a while, TB.  See if the heat "activates" that smell.   I'm sure that not all the GILI bags smell bad...kind of like the random Dooney florentine that is "fishy."  It might work to pull the lining wrong-side out to let it air, but I'm not thrilled enough with the purse to bother. 

I hope no one else's bag has the odor and that you all love your beautiful bags.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Lol! You sure have a way with words GF!  You made me take my snake bag out to smell it again. This one is not too bad, but maybe it's aired out since I've been carrying her since last week. I did end up taking the black pebble and nude ostrich to the post office this morning and cancelled my wait list order for the gray ostrich. I think I just realized the cream snake is my favorite and I need to save some pennies for the Dooney outlet sales that will be coming up. I'm sorry yours didn't work out for you.





MiaBorsa said:


> Try sitting the bag in a sunny spot for a while, TB.  See if the heat "activates" that smell.   I'm sure that not all the GILI bags smell bad...kind of like the random Dooney florentine that is "fishy."  It might work to pull the lining wrong-side out to let it air, but I'm not thrilled enough with the purse to bother.
> 
> I hope no one else's bag has the odor and that you all love your beautiful bags.




WOW, These bags are not living up to the expectations. I'm worried now!
I haven't even received mine yet. grr. By the day I receive it, I'll probably won't want it anymore. We'll see, but if this is a smelly snake, back she will go!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, I carried my brown snake this morning, trying to love her because she is pretty.  First, in Macy's I struggled to find my phone in the bottomless pit with the floppy top.   Then the last straw was when I opened my bag in Walgreen's to get my wallet, and a big puff of "that SMELL" hit me in the face.  I guess after riding in the sunshine on my car seat, it had time to simmer.  YUCK.
> 
> TB is right on...it smells like a kitchen towel that has soured....GROSS.  I got home and dumped all my stuff out before my makeup bag and wallet smelled like the inside of that bag.
> 
> Sorry Lisa, but back she goes.  I don't want a purse that smells like last week's underpants.





:lolots:

I am sorry but when Q does something special "only for the QVC customer"
it is always something that they have done that's just not right especially cause Q is all about the profit and not the quality.  The bag has lots of style but you have to draw a line.


----------



## bayborn

I hung my bag out on the cloths line with the lining turned inside out for about 2 hours last night...when I bought in inside I could no longer smell the scent however when I woke up and smelled the lining again, yep you guessed it, the scent was back. So it has been outside on the clothes line the entire day today, it's been at least 7 hours so far and I'll wait another 3-4 hours before I bring it back inside. I will wait until tomorrow to see if the scent is back again and if so BACK it goes. It's bad enough that the bag doesn't have the "leather" scent but then to have this awful scent is just too much for me.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> WOW, These bags are not living up to the expectations. I'm worried now!
> I haven't even received mine yet. grr. By the day I receive it, I'll probably won't want it anymore. We'll see, but if this is a smelly snake, back she will go!



Lots of people are loving their new bags, MB.   Don't worry; yours will probably be odor-free.  It is a beautiful bag.

WHAT IS WITH Q and their shipping????   OMG.   I ordered a couple of D&C shirts 4 1/2 days ago and they are still "in process."   :censor:    Then last night I broke down and ordered a bordeaux Logo Lock (OH YES I DID!!!  )  and I got shipping confirmation already.  WTH???


----------



## MiaBorsa

tiffineyc said:


> I hung my bag out on the cloths line with the lining turned inside out for about 2 hours last night...when I bought in inside I could no longer smell the scent however when I woke up and smelled the lining again, yep you guessed it, the scent was back. So it has been outside on the clothes line the entire day today, it's been at least 7 hours so far and I'll wait another 3-4 hours before I bring it back inside. I will wait until tomorrow to see if the scent is back again and if so BACK it goes. It's bad enough that the bag doesn't have the "leather" scent but then to have this awful scent is just too much for me.



Tiff--I wonder if the smell is actually coming from the leather itself, under the lining.  I guess you'll know if hanging it out all day doesn't help.   Sorry you are disappointed in your new bag and I hope you can get the smell to dissipate.


----------



## MiaBorsa

hopi said:


> :lolots:
> 
> I am sorry but when Q does something special "only for the QVC customer"
> it is always something that they have done that's just not right especially cause Q is all about the profit and not the quality.  The bag has lots of style but you have to draw a line.



The bags are really gorgeous.  I'm sure the problem is "intermittent", but I have too many other purses to keep one that is stinky.   I did a quick look-around in Walgreens to see if anyone was cringing from the smell, hahaha.     They probably thought I missed my bath last night.


----------



## bayborn

MB...I guess I'll know tomorrow if it's the lining or the back side of the leather. Last night when I smelled the lining it just smelled like...well outdoors. Tonight I will put the lining back inside of the bag and hang it on the door knob...my fingers will be crossed that it solves the scent problem because the croco really is a beautiful bag. I just had a thought...if the heat from being inside of a car "activates" the smell hanging it outside would only work temporarily. I'm wondering if it would be worth it in the end to keep it. I'll take a short trip with it...maybe the grocery store then back home...I wouldn't want to be caught out all day carrying around a sticky bag, lol


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Lots of people are loving their new bags, MB.   Don't worry; yours will probably be odor-free.  It is a beautiful bag.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT IS WITH Q and their shipping????   OMG.   I ordered a couple of D&C shirts 4 1/2 days ago and they are still "in process."   :censor:    Then last night I broke down and ordered a bordeaux Logo Lock (OH YES I DID!!!  )  and I got shipping confirmation already.  WTH???




They are so random with their shipping. I'm having the same issue with some stuff. Yay!! That's a gorgeous color! I hope it's love


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Lots of people are loving their new bags, MB.   Don't worry; yours will probably be odor-free.  It is a beautiful bag.
> 
> WHAT IS WITH Q and their shipping????   OMG.   I ordered a couple of D&C shirts 4 1/2 days ago and they are still "in process."   :censor:    Then last night I broke down and ordered a bordeaux Logo Lock (OH YES I DID!!!  )  and I got shipping confirmation already.  WTH???




I hope it is, I too hate returning stuff.


I hate Q's shipping....takes forever...another package that was sent a day later than the bag is scheduled for delivery tomorrow and the bag, who knows. The only info I see is "Agent pickup. In transit to UPS..." so it doesn't even give me the edd. grrr


And 3 more items I bought, one went to Back order? What, it was available when I ordered it...and 2 others went to advance sale...huh? it was not advance sale when I ordered them, WTH??


but on a different subject...WOW, Bordeaux logo lock! Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## hopi

MiaBorsa said:


> Lots of people are loving their new bags, MB.   Don't worry; yours will probably be odor-free.  It is a beautiful bag.
> 
> WHAT IS WITH Q and their shipping????   OMG.   I ordered a couple of D&C shirts 4 1/2 days ago and they are still "in process."   :censor:    Then last night I broke down and* ordered a bordeaux Logo Lock (OH YES I DID!!*!  )  and I got shipping confirmation already.  WTH???




Such a perfect holiday color, can't wait to see you pictures


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Lots of people are loving their new bags, MB.   Don't worry; yours will probably be odor-free.  It is a beautiful bag.
> 
> WHAT IS WITH Q and their shipping????   OMG.   I ordered a couple of D&C shirts 4 1/2 days ago and they are still "in process."   :censor:    Then last night I broke down and ordered a *bordeaux Logo Lock* (OH YES I DID!!!  )  and I got shipping confirmation already.  WTH???


 

HOLY COW - NOT brown - so proud of you woman


----------



## gatorgirl07

I hate that the new GILI bags seem to have some kind of smell.  I ordered mine and it has been wonderful.  I've been carrying her all week. Still carrying her today to vote and go to get my jeep serviced......


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> I hate that the new GILI bags seem to have some kind of smell.  I ordered mine and it has been wonderful.  I've been carrying her all week. Still carrying her today to vote and go to get my jeep serviced......


 

I was hoping someone had a JEEP!
My 22 yr old got a 2014 Jeep about months ago and boy has she had trouble.
She was on her way to work and was on 95 and it STOPPPPPPPED in the middle lane - Thank goodness there was not alot of high speeding traffic.
Some is wrong with the trans - said they had to replace the trans modular...ughh - now it is at the dealer AGAIN bc it would not shift into reverse - WTH....she is pissed. She paid CASH for the car!!!!
I told her you and ya dad need to handle this bc they really dont want me to!!!! lol


----------



## bayborn

Update: I brought the bag inside last night after being outside for nearly 10 hours and there was no detectable scent. I placed the lining back inside the bag and zipped it closed. When I unzipped it this morning the scent is back. I will be returning this bag to the Q and even though the smell my not be in every bag I still will NOT request an exchange. I don't want to chance getting another "funky" bag. But just for shi*s and giggles I am going to put the bag outside in my trunk (yes the car trunk...afraid the scent will permeate the entire of my car...it would be easier to air out the trunk) to see if the scent multiplies with/in the heat...I'll let you know later today


----------



## gatorgirl07

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I was hoping someone had a JEEP!
> My 22 yr old got a 2014 Jeep about months ago and boy has she had trouble.
> She was on her way to work and was on 95 and it STOPPPPPPPED in the middle lane - Thank goodness there was not alot of high speeding traffic.
> Some is wrong with the trans - said they had to replace the trans modular...ughh - now it is at the dealer AGAIN bc it would not shift into reverse - WTH....she is pissed. She paid CASH for the car!!!!
> I told her you and ya dad need to handle this bc they really dont want me to!!!! lol



I really haven't had any trouble out of her until it started to turn cold.  I get a warning about "no bus" which is apparently a miscommunication in the computer and she runs, but doesn't (I know, very confusing).  Luckily, I looked it up on the jeep forum.com which has a lot of good info, so I went in informed.  It also doesn't hurt that my service guy and I grew up together.  Either way, I would be like you, if I was having the issues your daughter is.  Wouldn't be the first time I've shown my a$$ in public, and it wouldn't be the last.  I embarrass my husband because he is so quiet, but wrong is wrong

ETA:  I have a 2013


----------



## Twoboyz

tiffineyc said:


> Update: I brought the bag inside last night after being outside for nearly 10 hours and there was no detectable scent. I placed the lining back inside the bag and zipped it closed. When I unzipped it this morning the scent is back. I will be returning this bag to the Q and even though the smell my not be in every bag I still will NOT request an exchange. I don't want to chance getting another "funky" bag. But just for shi*s and giggles I am going to put the bag outside in my trunk (yes the car trunk...afraid the scent will permeate the entire of my car...it would be easier to air out the trunk) to see if the scent multiplies with/in the heat...I'll let you know later today




I'm struggling with this. Mine is not very strong. I have to put my nose right up to the lining to notice it. I do love the bag so I will probably keep it hoping it dissipates more with time. Bad smells to me are a turnoff, especially since we know what a good leather handbag should smell like. What I'm struggling with is the price. I know for this money I can go to the outlet and get a nice florentine leather Dooney that smells divine and will last for many more years likely. On the flip side, Dooney doesn't really have any bags that look like this. I do love the look of this bag and how it carries. :conflicted:


----------



## Twoboyz

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I was hoping someone had a JEEP!
> My 22 yr old got a 2014 Jeep about months ago and boy has she had trouble.
> She was on her way to work and was on 95 and it STOPPPPPPPED in the middle lane - Thank goodness there was not alot of high speeding traffic.
> Some is wrong with the trans - said they had to replace the trans modular...ughh - now it is at the dealer AGAIN bc it would not shift into reverse - WTH....she is pissed. She paid CASH for the car!!!!
> I told her you and ya dad need to handle this bc they really dont want me to!!!! lol




That's very frustrating and scary C. Wow, kudos to your daughter for saving up and paying cash. I hope Jeep takes care of her on this. I had a Cherokee back in 2001-2009. I didn't have any major troubles, but I had to replace the brakes at 11,000 miles. My sister had a Grand Cherokee around the same time and she ended up getting rid of it because it was in the shop so much. I still love a Jeep though. The Wrangler with the top off is my dream car. Maybe someday....


----------



## Twoboyz

gatorgirl07 said:


> I hate that the new GILI bags seem to have some kind of smell.  I ordered mine and it has been wonderful.  I've been carrying her all week. Still carrying her today to vote and go to get my jeep serviced......




I'm glad you're loving it. I've been carrying mine all week too and enjoying it a lot.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> but on a different subject...WOW, Bordeaux logo lock! Gorgeous! Congrats!





hopi said:


> Such a perfect holiday color, can't wait to see you pictures





crazyforcoach09 said:


> HOLY COW - NOT brown - so proud of you woman



LOL.  Thanks, y'all.   Crazy QVC shipped it fast and it will be here tomorrow.   The D&C tops I ordered FIVE DAYS AGO are still sitting "in process."   :censor:


----------



## MiaBorsa

tiffineyc said:


> Update: I brought the bag inside last night after being outside for nearly 10 hours and there was no detectable scent. I placed the lining back inside the bag and zipped it closed. When I unzipped it this morning the scent is back. I will be returning this bag to the Q and even though the smell my not be in every bag I still will NOT request an exchange. I don't want to chance getting another "funky" bag. But just for shi*s and giggles I am going to put the bag outside in my trunk (yes the car trunk...afraid the scent will permeate the entire of my car...it would be easier to air out the trunk) to see if the scent multiplies with/in the heat...I'll let you know later today



What a BUMMER.   Sorry, Tiff.   And yeah, you shouldn't ask for an exchange; they'd probably send you mine.  :


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> That's very frustrating and scary C. Wow, kudos to your daughter for saving up and paying cash. I hope Jeep takes care of her on this. I had a Cherokee back in 2001-2009. I didn't have any major troubles, but I had to replace the brakes at 11,000 miles. My sister had a Grand Cherokee around the same time and she ended up getting rid of it because it was in the shop so much. I still love a Jeep though. The Wrangler with the top off is my dream car. Maybe someday....



When we bought our motorhome 2 years ago, my hubby traded his Tahoe for a black Wrangler to tow behind the RV.  He LOVES that Jeep.  (Of course, I miss the Tahoe but it was much too heavy to tow.)   We haven't had any trouble at all with the Jeep, and it's my hub's daily driver...plus it has been towed all over the country.


----------



## hopi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I was hoping someone had a JEEP!
> My 22 yr old got a 2014 Jeep about months ago and boy has she had trouble.
> She was on her way to work and was on 95 and it STOPPPPPPPED in the middle lane - Thank goodness there was not alot of high speeding traffic.
> Some is wrong with the trans - said they had to replace the trans modular...ughh - now it is at the dealer AGAIN bc it would not shift into reverse - WTH....she is pissed. She paid CASH for the car!!!!
> I told her you and ya dad need to handle this bc they really dont want me to!!!! lol





So sorry to hear that C. I know what a struggle it is to get dealerships to do the right thing. Wish I had advice to give but it does become a constant task of making all kinds of calls, letters, checking to see if the state has a lemon law( don't know if they even exist or work).  It is just very frustrating situation.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.  Thanks, y'all.   Crazy QVC shipped it fast and it will be here tomorrow.   The D&C tops I ordered FIVE DAYS AGO are still sitting "in process."   :censor:





I'm losing hope I'll even get this bag. It still has no update on the tracking. It shipped late on the 28th, so according to the standard time it takes, it should have been delivered at least today. The other item I ordered together with the bag shipped the following day and it's scheduled for delivery today. Oh well, if it never gets here I won't have to return it if I don't like it.


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> I'm losing hope I'll even get this bag. It still has no update on the tracking. It shipped late on the 28th, so according to the standard time it takes, it should have been delivered at least today. The other item I ordered together with the bag shipped the following day and it's scheduled for delivery today. Oh well, if it never gets here I won't have to return it if I don't like it.



You know, I have something that shipped from QVC on 10/28, and it has the same funky status as yours.  No real tracking and it has not been updated at all.  Last it says on 10/28 is  Agent pick up and ready for UPS processed.  It's been driving me crazy wondering where it is and when it is due here.


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> You know, I have something that shipped from QVC on 10/28, and it has the same funky status as yours.  No real tracking and it has not been updated at all.  Last it says on 10/28 is  Agent pick up and ready for UPS processed.  It's been driving me crazy wondering where it is and when it is due here.





Mine shows it shipped from East Petersburg, PA. Where is yours coming from? Maybe they are in the same truck. The EDD on Q's website is 11/05. I'm feeling the same way. I'm constantly checking the UPS site to see if the tracking will update showing it made it to Portland. Normally it gets delivered the next day after it makes it to OR.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I'm losing hope I'll even get this bag. It still has no update on the tracking. It shipped late on the 28th, so according to the standard time it takes, it should have been delivered at least today. The other item I ordered together with the bag shipped the following day and it's scheduled for delivery today. Oh well, if it never gets here I won't have to return it if I don't like it.




Did you guys try skipping the link and copying the tracking number Onto the ups site? Sometimes that gives more information. I can't remember if QVC provides the real tracking number on that link. Frustrating.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Joy had the same frustration; she never got any update on the Q website nor UPS.  Finally today, her cream snake bag is "out for delivery."   

On the stuff I ordered 5 days ago, when I attempt to cancel it tells me I can't because it's "in the process of shipping."   WHATEVER.  I need to shop for clothes in a B&M anyhow.  (Though I did just get a Linea jacket that is FABULOUS.  I'm a Linea convert.)  

Oh...and did y'all see the uproar over the Lamo TSV???   It has been recalled!!   People whose boots were "out for delivery" never got them.  QVC recalled the shipments!!!   EEEK.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Did you guys try skipping the link and copying the tracking number Onto the ups site? Sometimes that gives more information. I can't remember if QVC provides the real tracking number on that link. Frustrating.




That's where I check mine. I rarely check the tracking on the Q's site. I only go there when I'm not getting any info on UPS to see if I can see anything different.


I decided to call UPS to check. The automated tracking option tells me "your package is in the ups system" WOW, very informative!


I asked the UPS representative and after a few minutes (I don't know WTH she was checking) and being on hold for a couple more, she said hat she needed to transfer me to another department, huh? , anyway, was on hold again to get a representative from the other department (whatever dept it was) and she basically told me that I needed to contact the shipper because she didn't see any movement, and that it meant they had not shipped the package yet. I explained how it is always like that and she replied the same thing again... mmm I thought I was talking to a person, not a machine! I asked her if she could confirm that they have not received the package (as she mentioned before) and then she again just replied the same thing, that "probably" the shipper had not sent the package yet because there was no movement in the system. 


They are totally useless! I tried to call the Q to see if they knew anything but the rep on the phone told me the systems were being updated, to call back in a couple of hours...so the mystery continues....


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Joy had the same frustration; she never got any update on the Q website nor UPS.  Finally today, her cream snake bag is "out for delivery."
> 
> On the stuff I ordered 5 days ago, when I attempt to cancel it tells me I can't because it's "in the process of shipping."   WHATEVER.  I need to shop for clothes in a B&M anyhow.  (Though I did just get a Linea jacket that is FABULOUS.  I'm a Linea convert.)
> 
> Oh...and did y'all see the uproar over the Lamo TSV???   It has been recalled!!   People whose boots were "out for delivery" never got them.  QVC recalled the shipments!!!   EEEK.





Funny, I just checked the tracking again and the package just arrived at Portland, so it will be delivered tomorrow. If I knew a way to call UPS and get that same Rep, I'd be calling her to say "you said it was not shipped, how come is scheduled for delivery tomorrow"


I did not know about the Lamo boots.  I actually ordered 2 pairs, no wonder they were on advance sales! Do you know what happened? Where did you hear about it?


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> That's where I check mine. I rarely check the tracking on the Q's site. I only go there when I'm not getting any info on UPS to see if I can see anything different.
> 
> 
> I decided to call UPS to check. The automated tracking option tells me "your package is in the ups system" WOW, very informative!
> 
> 
> I asked the UPS representative and after a few minutes (I don't know WTH she was checking) and being on hold for a couple more, she said hat she needed to transfer me to another department, huh? , anyway, was on hold again to get a representative from the other department (whatever dept it was) and she basically told me that I needed to contact the shipper because she didn't see any movement, and that it meant they had not shipped the package yet. I explained how it is always like that and she replied the same thing again... mmm I thought I was talking to a person, not a machine! I asked her if she could confirm that they have not received the package (as she mentioned before) and then she again just replied the same thing, that "probably" the shipper had not sent the package yet because there was no movement in the system.
> 
> 
> They are totally useless! I tried to call the Q to see if they knew anything but the rep on the phone told me the systems were being updated, to call back in a couple of hours...so the mystery continues....




That happened to me once too. And I got the same exact response as you did. It's almost as if those customer service reps don't want to try to check further. It's almost like a copout answer if you ask me. Well anyway I'm glad your back is out for delivery tomorrow that's better than not being shipped yet.  I hope you love it


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Funny, I just checked the tracking again and the package just arrived at Portland, so it will be delivered tomorrow. If I knew a way to call UPS and get that same Rep, I'd be calling her to say "you said it was not shipped, how come is scheduled for delivery tomorrow"
> 
> I did not know about the Lamo boots.  I actually ordered 2 pairs, no wonder they were on advance sales! Do you know what happened? Where did you hear about it?


Look on the Q forum in the "TSV" section.  It's a big buzz, lol.


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> Funny, I just checked the tracking again and the package just arrived at Portland, so it will be delivered tomorrow. If I knew a way to call UPS and get that same Rep, I'd be calling her to say "you said it was not shipped, how come is scheduled for delivery tomorrow"
> 
> 
> I did not know about the Lamo boots.  I actually ordered 2 pairs, no wonder they were on advance sales! Do you know what happened? Where did you hear about it?



Just got home and checked again and my package arrived in Portland at 12:51PM, so I think our goods were hanging out together!  I was pissed when I checked the Q page earlier and it said ETA 11/10.  That is not good for an order placed on 10/26.  I think QVC really needs to step up their shipping game.  

These are my "as is" boots that _might_ fit better than the first pair I ordered.  Or both packages are going back and I will still be sad that I can't find boots to fit.  

TB - I always check my tracking at the source, that's why it was so frustrating to not have an update from UPS!


----------



## CatePNW

Forgot to say that my package also shows delivery for tomorrow, yay!


----------



## Twoboyz

CatePNW said:


> Forgot to say that my package also shows delivery for tomorrow, yay!




Yay!  Glad you guys are finally getting your packages.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Look on the Q forum in the "TSV" section.  It's a big buzz, lol.




Ah, I see it now. Need to check the thread to see what happened. Oh well.


on shipping news, I think there's a new UPS guy in my route. The truck came and left and it didn't stop. Hey, where's my package. I'm sure it's going to come back at 6 with it


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Just got home and checked again and my package arrived in Portland at 12:51PM, so I think our goods were hanging out together!  I was pissed when I checked the Q page earlier and it said ETA 11/10.  That is not good for an order placed on 10/26.  I think QVC really needs to step up their shipping game.
> 
> These are my "as is" boots that _might_ fit better than the first pair I ordered.  Or both packages are going back and I will still be sad that I can't find boots to fit.
> 
> TB - I always check my tracking at the source, that's why it was so frustrating to not have an update from UPS!





I think so, mine says arrived at Portland at 11:59 (so I guess they scanned yours first). 
I hope your boots work!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gatorgirl07 said:


> I really haven't had any trouble out of her until it started to turn cold.  I get a warning about "no bus" which is apparently a miscommunication in the computer and she runs, but doesn't (I know, very confusing).  Luckily, I looked it up on the jeep forum.com which has a lot of good info, so I went in informed.  It also doesn't hurt that my service guy and I grew up together.  Either way, I would be like you, if I was having the issues your daughter is.  Wouldn't be the first time I've shown my a$$ in public, and it wouldn't be the last.  I embarrass my husband because he is so quiet, but wrong is wrong
> 
> ETA:  I have a 2013



Thank you. Wrong is wrong and I guess they need to hear from me. She did file a claim with Jeep. They are helping way more then dealer


----------



## bayborn

Final Update: Well I'm happy to announce that being in the heat did NOT cause the scent to increase but they scent is very much still present so I will return this bag to the Q. Maybe with use the scent will dissipate but until then not only will the bag smell but everything I put inside is likely to pickup the scent also...scarf, sweather, gloves, even my wallet and I'm not willing to chance it.


----------



## Twoboyz

tiffineyc said:


> Final Update: Well I'm happy to announce that being in the heat did NOT cause the scent to increase but they scent is very much still present so I will return this bag to the Q. Maybe with use the scent will dissipate but until then not only will the bag smell but everything I put inside is likely to pickup the scent also...scarf, sweather, gloves, even my wallet and I'm not willing to chance it.




Sorry it didn't work out Tiffiney.


----------



## bayborn

Thanks TB...on to the next. I'm actually considering what you said in an earlier post...get A Dooney with the nice leather smell and as a bonus...they last forever.


----------



## Twoboyz

tiffineyc said:


> Thanks TB...on to the next. I'm actually considering what you said in an earlier post...get A Dooney with the nice leather smell and as a bonus...they last forever.



I think that's a great way to go and I can't wait to see.


----------



## vanhornink

OMG I was on the LV website and this purse resembles that one, I think on the website its called Selene but I would not spend the almost $4000.00 price tag


----------



## Twoboyz

vanhornink said:


> OMG I was on the LV website and this purse resembles that one, I think on the website its called Selene but I would not spend the almost $4000.00 price tag




OMG, you're right! I had to go look at it. It's almost exactly the same bag right down to the brown handle! It's $4400. Lisa kept saying it looked like an expensive bag that starts with a G. She should have been saying LV!


----------



## shoptillidrop

The Selene and Milano are very similar. I love the price of the Milano


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> OMG, you're right! I had to go look at it. It's almost exactly the same bag right down to the brown handle! It's $4400. Lisa kept saying it looked like an expensive bag that starts with a G. She should have been saying LV!




I too went to look at it. To me it looks almost the same. Even the hardware looks very similar. 


Well, one thing is to say "it looks like" and another is that you did a cheaper copy of it. I think the 'brand that starts with a G" line was to throw us off track.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> I too went to look at it. To me it looks almost the same. Even the hardware looks very similar.
> 
> 
> Well, one thing is to say "it looks like" and another is that you did a cheaper copy of it. I think the 'brand that starts with a G" line was to throw us off track.




Maybe that's the case. I didn't even know which brand she was referring to, but I guess it must be Gucci. Even the zipper pulls are done similar to the LV.  

For anyone who might have wanted he grey ostrich, there is one available know.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Wow, LV stole Lisa's "original" design!!!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, LV stole Lisa's "original" design!!!




I'm seeing Lisa suing LV


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> I'm seeing Lisa suing LV



I'm surprised that the "Knockoff Police" aren't hating on Lisa.  Those bags are blatant copies.  (And Beck showed me the GILI "stirrup" bag was a copy of the Gucci Stirrup.)


----------



## bayborn

Me again, lol...I asked my hubby to go outside an retrieve the QVC box so I could return the croco bag. He mentioned that he was surprised that I was returning it since to him I really liked the bag, I told him that although I think the bag is gorgeous and I don't have anything like it in my collection, the smell of the interior is off putting. He said that he heard that baking soda absorbs odors and I should try it. So he poured some baking soda into a Tupperware container and placed it inside the bag and zipped it up. It's sitting on my dresser (it's so pretty) I haven't checked to see if it is working put it's only been a few hours. Anyway, does anyone know anything about how this works? How long does it take? Does the baking soda need to be changed? Does it need to be a cool/warm/hot environment? TIA


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Yes, baking so does work to absorb odors.   Hopefully it will do the job on your bag.  I've also used some dryer sheets inside a handbag to try to mask odors.   But if the odors are still strong,  then return the handbag as they will always be a problem.   If the problem seems fixed,  the store the bag open.


----------



## Twoboyz

tiffineyc said:


> Me again, lol...I asked my hubby to go outside an retrieve the QVC box so I could return the croco bag. He mentioned that he was surprised that I was returning it since to him I really liked the bag, I told him that although I think the bag is gorgeous and I don't have anything like it in my collection, the smell of the interior is off putting. He said that he heard that baking soda absorbs odors and I should try it. So he poured some baking soda into a Tupperware container and placed it inside the bag and zipped it up. It's sitting on my dresser (it's so pretty) I haven't checked to see if it is working put it's only been a few hours. Anyway, does anyone know anything about how this works? How long does it take? Does the baking soda need to be changed? Does it need to be a cool/warm/hot environment? TIA




I have seen this mention somewhere before. I think it said to do it at least a couple days. It sounds like you really like the bag. I hope it works for you.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, LV stole Lisa's "original" design!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


>



Hmmm.   Maybe the Premier Design Houses are vying for Lisa's talent.  The mystery of where she's going may have been solved.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Hmmm.   Maybe the Premier Design Houses are vying for Lisa's talent.  The mystery of where she's going may have been solved.




I love your imagination


----------



## MaryBel

My GILI finally arrived. Yay, no late UPS!


The bag is ok. I took all the stuffing out to see if it smelled and I couldn't smell anything so I guess I'm good. It's is really soft. The only thing I don't like is that I can see a few spots, mostly on the pleats on the bottom where the leather looks already "worn". What I mean is that you can see the little frays on the leather around the scale. I did a quick pose with it and feels good on the body, very lightweight. I thought I would rather have the handle to be snake print leather too but after seeing the brown handle, I like it like it is.  Right now I'm thinking she will stay.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> My GILI finally arrived. Yay, no late UPS!
> 
> 
> The bag is ok. I took all the stuffing out to see if it smelled and I couldn't smell anything so I guess I'm good. It's is really soft. The only thing I don't like is that I can see a few spots, mostly on the pleats on the bottom where the leather looks already "worn". What I mean is that you can see the little frays on the leather around the scale. I did a quick pose with it and feels good on the body, very lightweight. I thought I would rather have the handle to be snake print leather too but after seeing the brown handle, I like it like it is.  Right now I'm thinking she will stay.




Im glad you got one that is not stinky.  I don't think there is anyway around the little fuzziness of the suede between the scales. Mine is like that already, but you have to look closely and at an angle to see it. It was one of the biggest complaints on the Q's reviews of the Dooney snake embossed hobo TSV, which I also have. I think since suede is fuzzy and the scales are shiny, the contrast between these two textures is very apparent.


----------



## Scooch

tiffineyc said:


> Me again, lol...I asked my hubby to go outside an retrieve the QVC box so I could return the croco bag. He mentioned that he was surprised that I was returning it since to him I really liked the bag, I told him that although I think the bag is gorgeous and I don't have anything like it in my collection, the smell of the interior is off putting. He said that he heard that baking soda absorbs odors and I should try it. So he poured some baking soda into a Tupperware container and placed it inside the bag and zipped it up. It's sitting on my dresser (it's so pretty) I haven't checked to see if it is working put it's only been a few hours. Anyway, does anyone know anything about how this works? How long does it take? Does the baking soda need to be changed? Does it need to be a cool/warm/hot environment? TIA




I have done this with bags that smelled like smoke or perfume that I purchased on eBay. It worked on the perfume odor but not on the smoke odor. It took about 2 days, stored in a clean dry place inside my home. HTH


----------



## bayborn

Thank you Scooch...I really want the scent to go away...fingers-crossed.


----------



## Twoboyz

I just noticed this on my zipper pulls. One of them appears to be attached upside down so the "G" is on the underside facing the leather piece. I hope you can see this in the pictures. Does yours look like this? Or are both if your "Gs" facing outward. This appears to me like a defect. I can't believe it took me this long to notice this.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I just noticed this on my zipper pulls. One of them appears to be attached upside down so the "G" is on the underside facing the leather piece. I hope you can see this in the pictures. Does yours look like this? Or are both if your "Gs" facing outward. This appears to me like a defect. I can't believe it took me this long to notice this.
> 
> View attachment 2800002
> 
> View attachment 2800003



I just looked at the pics of my brown snake and the tabs are correct; both G's are at the front.  I have returned the bag so I can't look at it IRL, but in all my photos it is correct.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I just noticed this on my zipper pulls. One of them appears to be attached upside down so the "G" is on the underside facing the leather piece. I hope you can see this in the pictures. Does yours look like this? Or are both if your "Gs" facing outward. This appears to me like a defect. I can't believe it took me this long to notice this.
> 
> View attachment 2800002
> 
> View attachment 2800003





I just looked at mine and mine are also correct! Both have the 'G's on the front.


----------



## Twoboyz

Thanks Sarah and MaryBel. Just as I suspected, it's a defect. :sigh:


----------



## bayborn

Yes, it's definitely a defect. Mine are both facing forward. I have a question about the hardware...does the square portion have any give? Can you more it from side to side? Is there any space created when you slide it to one side?


----------



## Twoboyz

tiffineyc said:


> Yes, it's definitely a defect. Mine are both facing forward. I have a question about the hardware...does the square portion have any give? Can you more it from side to side? Is there any space created when you slide it to one side?



Thanks Tiffiney.  Do you mean the square piece that holds the short strap on, that's attached to the part with the G on the bag? If that's where you mean, mind really doesn't have much give.  There is a tiny bit of movement, but not much at all.


----------



## bayborn

Yes TB that's what I mean...Some people are reporting that there pieces are flush (no movement) others are reporting movement with loose pins.


----------



## MiaBorsa

TB--after looking at the pic again, it appears that they didn't "thread" the leather part through the little hole on the metal above the "G".   Is it soft enough that you could force the leather tab through there?

ETA--nevermind.  After looking at the top pic it appears that the leather was put in backwards or something.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> TB--after looking at the pic again, it appears that they didn't "thread" the leather part through the little hole on the metal above the "G".   Is it soft enough that you could force the leather tab through there?
> 
> ETA--nevermind.  After looking at the top pic it appears that the leather was put in backwards or something.




Yeah it's definitely on backwards. That was a good suggestion though.


----------



## PcanTannedBty

twoboyz said:


> thanks sarah and marybel. Just as i suspected, it's a defect. :sigh:




&#128530;&#128530;


----------



## MiaBorsa

TB, are you returning your bag?   I hate that she's not perfect.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> TB, are you returning your bag?   I hate that she's not perfect.



I was struggling with this so much.  I was all set to return it yesterday, but each time I went to unload my stuff I just couldn't.  The dirty gym bag smell is kind of bothering me too.  I finally decided yesterday that I am already so attached to this bag that it will be hard for me to return and though the backward zip pull hardware bothers me a little, it's not the worst thing.  However I didn't think it was right to have to pay full price for the bag.  I called QVC to tell them and that there wasn't another one for an exchange and they gave me a 10% refund and free shipping on any future order.  It's not much, but it's better than nothing.  I'm still carrying this bag since I got it and I love it so much.  The quality bothers me a little though.  The beauty is what's winning me over.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I was struggling with this so much.  I was all set to return it yesterday, but each time I went to unload my stuff I just couldn't.  The dirty gym bag smell is kind of bothering me too.  I finally decided yesterday that I am already so attached to this bag that it will be hard for me to return and though the backward zip pull hardware bothers me a little, it's not the worst thing.  However I didn't think it was right to have to pay full price for the bag.  I called QVC to tell them and that there wasn't another one for an exchange and they gave me a 10% refund and free shipping on any future order.  It's not much, but it's better than nothing.  I'm still carrying this bag since I got it and I love it so much.  The quality bothers me a little though.  The beauty is what's winning me over.



Honestly, it's likely that no one would ever notice those tabs unless you pointed it out to them.  They move around, so many times even "perfect" ones appear to be backward, if you know what I mean.  It's good that you got a price adjustment and I hope the smell will finally dissipate and you can love your bag.  It is beautiful.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> Honestly, it's likely that no one would ever notice those tabs unless you pointed it out to them.  They move around, so many times even "perfect" ones appear to be backward, if you know what I mean.  It's good that you got a price adjustment and I hope the smell will finally dissipate and you can love your bag.  It is beautiful.




Thanks. I'm going to give it a rest tomorrow to try to air it out with some baking soda. Honestly....the extent I go to for a bag... Crazy


----------



## Twoboyz

tiffineyc said:


> Thank you Scooch...I really want the scent to go away...fingers-crossed.




How's your bag freshening coming along? Have you made any progress on the smell or a decision?


----------



## bayborn

Twoboyz said:


> How's your bag freshening coming along? Have you made any progress on the smell or a decision?




Well, the baking soda wasn't doing enough so I pulled the lining out hung the bag over the shower rod, then sprayed lining with febreze. I waited until the febreze dried then I put the lining back into the bag, placed the baking soda back in the bottom of the bag and zipped it closed. It has been sitting on the dresser for over 24 hours. I just checked the "scent" and all I smell at the moment is febreze but I'm not going to claim success yet. I'll give it a few more days with the baking soda then I plan on putting it back outside on the clothes line for a day. Once the febreze scent has dissipated I hope I'm left with a scent free bag, lol  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Twoboyz

tiffineyc said:


> Well, the baking soda wasn't doing enough so I pulled the lining out hung the bag over the shower rod, then sprayed lining with febreze. I waited until the febreze dried then I put the lining back into the bag, placed the baking soda back in the bottom of the bag and zipped it closed. It has been sitting on the dresser for over 24 hours. I just checked the "scent" and all I smell at the moment is febreze but I'm not going to claim success yet. I'll give it a few more days with the baking soda then I plan on putting it back outside on the clothes line for a day. Once the febreze scent has dissipated I hope I'm left with a scent free bag, lol  I'll keep you posted.




Great solution. It sounds like you have success so far. I hope it works.


----------



## bayborn

Can you tell I really want to keep this bag? lol


----------



## Twoboyz

tiffineyc said:


> Can you tell I really want to keep this bag? lol




Yes.  I really want to keep mine too. Lol


----------



## MaryBel

I once had a smelly bag that I got from Dillard's. Tried the baking soda but it didn't do anything for the smell. Only after I did the febreze, the smell went away. A few days after I did the febreze, it still smelled the febreze (which was ok) but eventually the febreze smell went away and now it just doesn't smell like anything, just the way it should have been from the beginning. This is a coated cotton Dooney.


----------



## lovethatduck

MiaBorsa said:


> Honestly, it's likely that no one would ever notice those tabs unless you pointed it out to them.  They move around, so many times even "perfect" ones appear to be backward, if you know what I mean.  It's good that you got a price adjustment and I hope the smell will finally dissipate and you can love your bag.  It is beautiful.



This cream embossed snake is so pretty.


----------



## Twoboyz

lovethatduck said:


> This cream embossed snake is so pretty.



Thanks LTD.  That's what's getting to me.  Despite all of these issues....I just can't bring myself to part with it.   It's also such a lightweight and comfortable carry.  After carrying it for over a week straight, I have my Stanwich today and boy what a load she is!


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks LTD.  That's what's getting to me.  Despite all of these issues....I just can't bring myself to part with it.   It's also such a lightweight and comfortable carry.  After carrying it for over a week straight, I have my Stanwich today and boy what a load she is!




Lol. That happened to me. I've been carrying the Grey Ostrich and I was craving Dooney. So I carried my Natural Flo and really noticed the difference. Lol. And to hear some people complain that the GILI Milano is heavy makes me giggle. Really?? You don't know heavy till you rocked a Dooney. Lol. 
So I ended up returning the Chestnut Croco. She's a beauty but I didn't need two Milanos. Neither one had a bad smell. So it's so weird about the "bad" batch. But I'm happy with my "Grey" Ostrich. It's been a good run so far.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Lol. That happened to me. I've been carrying the Grey Ostrich and I was craving Dooney. So I carried my Natural Flo and really noticed the difference. Lol. And to hear some people complain that the GILI Milano is heavy makes me giggle. Really?? You don't know heavy till you rocked a Dooney. Lol.
> So I ended up returning the Chestnut Croco. She's a beauty but I didn't need two Milanos. Neither one had a bad smell. So it's so weird about the "bad" batch. But I'm happy with my "Grey" Ostrich. It's been a good run so far.




I know right?! These Gilis are so comfortable. I'm still craving the grey ostrich, but I'm going to stick with one for now. I'm glad you're loving the ostrich. It's so pretty


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> I just noticed this on my zipper pulls. One of them appears to be attached upside down so the "G" is on the underside facing the leather piece. I hope you can see this in the pictures. Does yours look like this? Or are both if your "Gs" facing outward. This appears to me like a defect. I can't believe it took me this long to notice this.
> 
> View attachment 2800002
> 
> View attachment 2800003





Twoboyz said:


> I know right?! These Gilis are so comfortable. I'm still craving the grey ostrich, but I'm going to stick with one for now. I'm glad you're loving the ostrich. It's so pretty





Hey TB!
So are you keeping your snake Gili?


I used mine briefly yesterday to go to a meeting at my son's school. I love how lightweight it is and the zippers glide very easily but it's short ride, I was looking at it when in the car and the worn fussy leather between the scales is bothering me a bit. I doesn't look like a brand new bag. I'm wondering if after a bit of use it will use all ugly. And then those reports of the handle breaking are not helping. I love how it carries so I'm not sure.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Hey TB!
> So are you keeping your snake Gili?
> 
> 
> I used mine briefly yesterday to go to a meeting at my son's school. I love how lightweight it is and the zippers glide very easily but it's short ride, I was looking at it when in the car and the worn fussy leather between the scales is bothering me a bit. I doesn't look like a brand new bag. I'm wondering if after a bit of use it will use all ugly. And then those reports of the handle breaking are not helping. I love how it carries so I'm not sure.




Hey MaryBel,

I have pretty much decided to keep the bag I think. The fuzziness between the scales was starting to bother me a little too, but when I don't focus on it I don't see it as much. I also think that it's probably harder to see on the light cream snake vs the darker brown snake bag but I'm. It sure how the matte finish plays into it. On mine I see more shine and gloss than anything so maybe the fuzzy just takes a backseat if you know what I mean. I definitely don't think this bag will wear like a Dooney over time, but it's pretty. That's what I struggle with, the longevity and the cost. My snake embossed hobo from Dooney got fuzzy between the scales right away too, but I chose to ignore it because it's so pretty. I love the shine. I also came to the conclusion that the moldy stale smell that my bag has is not the lining. It is the back side of the leather. I took the lining out and left it hanging out for a couple days. I don't smell anything in it, but when I smell the outside of the leather I can smell it faintly, so I'm guessing it has something to do wih the under side of the leather/suede. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## elbgrl

These bags are very pretty.  I had a couple of the Romas, but sent them back due to smell.  That said, I'm thinking about picking up the cream snake when one hits "as is".  I think they're nice bags, but only if I can get one as a bargain, lol.


----------



## bayborn

Update: Ok so after being zipped with a bowl of baking soda inside for a couple of days I finally unzipped the bag and although the febreze scent is now gone it has been replaced by the old dirty/mildew locker room sock scent. The bag is currently hanging outside on the clothes line but I really don't have much hope that this is going to work. I just read TB post and I also think that the scent is from the leather (probably the backside under the lining). As much as I wanted to keep this bag I do believe that it is going back to the Q


----------



## RuedeNesle

tiffineyc said:


> Update: Ok so after being zipped with a bowl of baking soda inside for a couple of days I finally unzipped the bag and although the febreze scent is now gone it has been replaced by the old dirty/mildew locker room sock scent. The bag is currently hanging outside on the clothes line but I really don't have much hope that this is going to work. I just read TB post and I also think that the scent is from the leather (probably the backside under the lining). As much as I wanted to keep this bag I do believe that it is going back to the Q



I'm sorry to read your remedies haven't worked.  I feel your pain.  I bought a tote from HSN that was as close to perfect for me as a tote could get.  But I couldn't get the musty smell out.  I tried everything you did and it didn't change the smell.  I tried carrying it but when I realized I was holding my breath every time I went inside I knew it had to go back.

I really hope it works out, but it sounds like you've accepted that may not happen.

Good luck!


----------



## Twoboyz

tiffineyc said:


> Update: Ok so after being zipped with a bowl of baking soda inside for a couple of days I finally unzipped the bag and although the febreze scent is now gone it has been replaced by the old dirty/mildew locker room sock scent. The bag is currently hanging outside on the clothes line but I really don't have much hope that this is going to work. I just read TB post and I also think that the scent is from the leather (probably the backside under the lining). As much as I wanted to keep this bag I do believe that it is going back to the Q




Oh no, I'm sorry. It's such a shame that something like this can ruin a good thing. I'm really bummed that these bags have this issue, because it's otherwise a great bag.


----------



## bayborn

I totally agree and to make matters worse...While rearranging my handbags in my closet, I happened upon my Dooney flo mini satchels and the smell of the leather is so intoxicating. That cinched it for me...the GILI will be packed up and sent back to the Q tomorrow...no sense in trying to make this bag work when there is a Dooney out there that I could purchase and not have a single issue with, I'm still a little sad though.


----------



## Twoboyz

tiffineyc said:


> I totally agree and to make matters worse...While rearranging my handbags in my closet, I happened upon my Dooney flo mini satchels and the smell of the leather is so intoxicating. That cinched it for me...the GILI will be packed up and sent back to the Q tomorrow...no sense in trying to make this bag work when there is a Dooney out there that I could purchase and not have a single issue with, I'm still a little sad though.




I know what you mean. I feel the same....  I'm still going back and forth on it.


----------



## bayborn

TB... I noticed that you commented on the other thread about new bag Dooney Tivoli Catarina. I love the wine color and the design of the shoulder strap is nice...the dimensions are about the same as the GILI Milano but do you think it will slough? I asked the poster to post a modeling pic, so i'll have to wait and see if they are able to post one.


----------



## Twoboyz

tiffineyc said:


> TB... I noticed that you commented on the other thread about new bag Dooney Tivoli Catarina. I love the wine color and the design of the shoulder strap is nice...the dimensions are about the same as the GILI Milano but do you think it will slough? I asked the poster to post a modeling pic, so i'll have to wait and see if they are able to post one.




That's a beautiful bag. Did you mean slouch? I think it will slouch nicely. The suede satchel that Dooney came out with this summer is a pretty thin suede and it slouches quite a bit. I wonder if that is the case with this one.


----------



## bayborn

lol, yes that is supposed to be "slouch"


----------



## Twoboyz

tiffineyc said:


> lol, yes that is supposed to be "slouch"


----------



## jailnurse93

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I was hoping someone had a JEEP!
> My 22 yr old got a 2014 Jeep about months ago and boy has she had trouble.
> She was on her way to work and was on 95 and it STOPPPPPPPED in the middle lane - Thank goodness there was not alot of high speeding traffic.
> Some is wrong with the trans - said they had to replace the trans modular...ughh - now it is at the dealer AGAIN bc it would not shift into reverse - WTH....she is pissed. She paid CASH for the car!!!!
> I told her you and ya dad need to handle this bc they really dont want me to!!!! lol




I just saw this!  Does the engine just stop running?  I had this problem  in my old Jeep.  Drove me crazy for about 6 months because it would  start 2-10 minutes later so I could never get computer diagnostics on  it.  Finally was able to diagnose with a Haynes manual.  It was a crank  sensor--a $60 part. 

Paying cash for her Jeep===my kinda gal!!!

LOVE the style of these new Dooney  hobo's.  I need to check these out!  Congrats on your new beauties!


----------



## MaryBel

Sad to say my GILI is going back.


Today I took her out for the second time. The first time was a short trip to a meeting at my son's school, so she rode on the car, on my shoulder from the parking lot to the classroom and back to the car and back home, so I really only carried it like for 5 minutes in total.


Today is was kind of the same short trip but to the chiropractor, but when I was on the waiting room, I was looking at the hardware where some people have reported problems to see if mine didn't look like it was to break or something. Well, the hardware looks ok, but OMG what do I see on the seam on the side, just below the hardware, the seam is coming undone!!! I don't know if it was like that or if its happening with use, but what use, it's been on my shoulder for less than 10 minutes. That's completely crazy! Talk about bag quality. I was not even carrying that much, just my wallet, small makeup case, small umbrella and my phone, so it was not even heavy. As soon as I got home I took all my stuff out, attached the long strap and the tassel and stuffed it. She's in the dust bag inside the original plastic bag she came in. I just need to get the box from the garage and tomorrow she's going back! This is really disappointing but I know now to stick with the brands I know.


----------



## Twoboyz

MaryBel said:


> Sad to say my GILI is going back.
> 
> 
> Today I took her out for the second time. The first time was a short trip to a meeting at my son's school, so she rode on the car, on my shoulder from the parking lot to the classroom and back to the car and back home, so I really only carried it like for 5 minutes in total.
> 
> 
> Today is was kind of the same short trip but to the chiropractor, but when I was on the waiting room, I was looking at the hardware where some people have reported problems to see if mine didn't look like it was to break or something. Well, the hardware looks ok, but OMG what do I see on the seam on the side, just below the hardware, the seam is coming undone!!! I don't know if it was like that or if its happening with use, but what use, it's been on my shoulder for less than 10 minutes. That's completely crazy! Talk about bag quality. I was not even carrying that much, just my wallet, small makeup case, small umbrella and my phone, so it was not even heavy. As soon as I got home I took all my stuff out, attached the long strap and the tassel and stuffed it. She's in the dust bag inside the original plastic bag she came in. I just need to get the box from the garage and tomorrow she's going back! This is really disappointing but I know now to stick with the brands I know.




Oh man, another disappointment. I'm sorry. This is really sad, because it's such a great bag otherwise. His is what makes me so unsure about keeping it.  Who knows when it will decide to fall apart? Then I think about that I can get a great sturdy Dooney at the outlet for this money. Hmmmm...jury is still out, but leaning toward parting with it.


----------



## MaryBel

Twoboyz said:


> Oh man, another disappointment. I'm sorry. This is really sad, because it's such a great bag otherwise. His is what makes me so unsure about keeping it.  Who knows when it will decide to fall apart? Then I think about that I can get a great sturdy Dooney at the outlet for this money. Hmmmm...jury is still out, but leaning toward parting with it.





I was feeling the same way, because I like it, but wondering how well was going to hold up, especially with all the different reports of issues. I was thinking of keeping mine because it is not stinky and the handle seemed ok but after seeing the seam opened, no way. I have other bags, cheaper than this one that I have carried for longer periods and are still looking awesome. This is not acceptable at all.


----------



## Bobetta

So I've kept the Grey Ostrich. Been happy with it. No big malfunctions - yet. Hopefully never. I returned the Chestnut Croco and noticed I didn't get the refund yet. But I must be looking to be tortured because I called them up today and asked if it was too late to exchange the Croco for a Black Pebbled Leather. (Just saw they're fully restocked.) And the rep made the special notation and I guess that'll be happening. Lol. So I hope I don't regret that. I don't need two Milano bags but I was craving the buttery soft leather of the black one that I kept hearing about. 
I knew Twoboyz retuned her black one. Forgot why. Too mushy? 
Anyway....let's see what happens. 
And random question - I know many people have returned their bags. Yet there's not one single "as is." Are they just "restocking" their supply with the returns? Lol. I better get a tassel. That's all I'm gonna say. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> So I've kept the Grey Ostrich. Been happy with it. No big malfunctions - yet. Hopefully never. I returned the Chestnut Croco and noticed I didn't get the refund yet. But I must be looking to be tortured because I called them up today and asked if it was too late to exchange the Croco for a Black Pebbled Leather. (Just saw they're fully restocked.) And the rep made the special notation and I guess that'll be happening. Lol. So I hope I don't regret that. I don't need two Milano bags but I was craving the buttery soft leather of the black one that I kept hearing about.
> I knew Twoboyz retuned her black one. Forgot why. Too mushy?
> Anyway....let's see what happens.
> And random question - I know many people have returned their bags. Yet there's not one single "as is." Are they just "restocking" their supply with the returns? Lol. I better get a tassel. That's all I'm gonna say. Lol.




Im glad you got your black one and were able to still get the TSV deal. I returned my black one just because I decided that I don't need two and there are too many Dooney's on my wish list still. I chose the snake because I liked it a little better. If you're buying a brand new one it should have the tassel. I think it usually takes a little while for the as is to show up. I'd be afraid with these that the tassel would be missing though.


----------



## tlo

MaryBel said:


> I was feeling the same way, because I like it, but wondering how well was going to hold up, especially with all the different reports of issues. I was thinking of keeping mine because it is not stinky and the handle seemed ok but after seeing the seam opened, no way. I have other bags, cheaper than this one that I have carried for longer periods and are still looking awesome. This is not acceptable at all.



I'm sorry Marybel!!  But I must admit, I'm having the same thoughts.  Mine is great so far but for how long.  I think Dooney has spoiled us.  LOL

I did notice the leather on these GILLI hobos seems thinner than my Roma 2.  They may have done that trying to lighten them.

The jury is still out for me but I'm leaning towards returning.


----------



## bayborn

Well, mine is on it's way back to the Q. I took it to the post office 2 days ago. I was sorry to see it go but I noticed something once it was gone. My room doesn't smell anymore, I guess the scent wasn't just staying inside of the bag, lol  
Anyway, I'm looking forward to the Dooney shows this weekend...maybe something will peck my interest.


----------



## Twoboyz

As much as I hated to, I just boxed mine up to send back to the Q. I just couldn't get past paying as much as a Dooney with all the quality issues it has. It's marked as defective since it has the backward zipper pull and the mildewy smell. I'm really hoping this does not go into the "as is" inventory.  I wouldn't want someone else to get a defective bag. I just feel better sticking with a brand that has the quality that I trust. I really wish the GILI bag had the quality to stand behind that price because I really do like the look of the bag.


----------



## darcy-0702

My two also went back... the handle on my black bag broke after one week. I couldn't take a chance on it happening to the grey too.


----------



## Twoboyz

darcy-0702 said:


> My two also went back... the handle on my black bag broke after one week. I couldn't take a chance on it happening to the grey too.




That's too bad. I've seen some reviews on the Q about breaking handles. Well, it's better that it breaks during the return period. I'm feeling more confident about my decision to return mine after hearing all these quality issues.


----------



## MaryBel

Finally I managed to go and drop the box at the post office! I thought I would miss it but the snake pattern (even on the same color) is always available in other brands, so I'm sure I will find one to replace it. If I get a craving for it, I'll get my little M Kors out.


TB, I too feel very good about sending it back! I wanted to keep it and was leaning towards it but after seeing how it was falling apart, no way.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Mine too are boxed up and heading back


----------



## Twoboyz

I too dropped  mine off yesterday. The thing I think I will really miss is how comfortable this bag was. It sounds like it's pretty much a consensus around here though. I'm glad I decided to send her back. It made room for my Dooney TSV


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Mine too are boxed up and heading back




Did you have any issues with yours?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Did you have any issues with yours?



No. Just not a dooney or coach. Lolololol


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> No. Just not a dooney or coach. Lolololol




I know what you mean. After having bags of such nice quality, it's difficult to settle for less, especially when you can get a Coach or Dooney for the same money.


----------



## StillPooh

I don't own any GILI bags, but QVC put a Leather Roma 2 in Aubergine up as a Lunchtime Special, and it's currently in my cart. My biggest hesitation is that this model has NO top closure- not even a magnetic snap. Does anybody own this bag? Does the lack of security drive you nuts? I worry that if I set it down, it will melt into a puddle and my stuff will go everywhere.


----------



## Bobetta

StillPooh said:


> I don't own any GILI bags, but QVC put a Leather Roma 2 in Aubergine up as a Lunchtime Special, and it's currently in my cart. My biggest hesitation is that this model has NO top closure- not even a magnetic snap. Does anybody own this bag? Does the lack of security drive you nuts? I worry that if I set it down, it will melt into a puddle and my stuff will go everywhere.




Hey. I have the Roma 2 in Aubergine. There's no puddling at all. At least not with mine. The leather is thick and it's soft but stands up. And I usually keep my bags open so the lack of closure doesn't bother me. If I set it down, it just sits. Nothing spills out. Unless it tumbles over. Lol. But if you sit it right, it just sits. Sides stay up. I might have a pic of her sitting when I compared it to a Milano bag for a member here. And I don't like purple but this color is rich and matches almost everything. No complaints. I like it.


----------



## Bobetta

I kept my "Grey" Ostrich. It's so easy and comfy to carry. I couldn't part with it. Even though the quality is subpar to Dooney. But it's become my beat-around bag and it's been holding up. I beat up my bags. So, so far so good. But I'm a bit ticked off because I returned the Chestnut Croco and then I called them for an exchange for the Black Pebble. But so far, I got the credit so I'm guessing no bag. I won't do it for the regular piece. Maybe I shouldn't do it all. I have issues about owning two Milano bags. Lol. I'm barely getting away with the one. Ha.


----------



## StillPooh

Bobetta said:


> Hey. I have the Roma 2 in Aubergine. There's no puddling at all. At least not with mine. The leather is thick and it's soft but stands up. And I usually keep my bags open so the lack of closure doesn't bother me. If I set it down, it just sits. Nothing spills out. Unless it tumbles over. Lol. But if you sit it right, it just sits. Sides stay up. I might have a pic of her sitting when I compared it to a Milano bag for a member here. And I don't like purple but this color is rich and matches almost everything. No complaints. I like it.



I saw your picture! So yours is the model sans magnet? I ask because there's a newer incarnation of the Roma 2 that has a magnetic closure. But it's $100 more expensive. I can get this one for $107 plus S&H and tax, on four evil pays.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I kept my "Grey" Ostrich. It's so easy and comfy to carry. I couldn't part with it. Even though the quality is subpar to Dooney. But it's become my beat-around bag and it's been holding up. I beat up my bags. So, so far so good. But I'm a bit ticked off because I returned the Chestnut Croco and then I called them for an exchange for the Black Pebble. But so far, I got the credit so I'm guessing no bag. I won't do it for the regular piece. Maybe I shouldn't do it all. I have issues about owning two Milano bags. Lol. I'm barely getting away with the one. Ha.




I'm glad you got a good one. It is a really nice bag to carry. I was pretty disappointed, but it makes more room for my Dooney's


----------



## Bobetta

StillPooh said:


> I saw your picture! So yours is the model sans magnet? I ask because there's a newer incarnation of the Roma 2 that has a magnetic closure. But it's $100 more expensive. I can get this one for $107 plus S&H and tax, on four evil pays.




Right. I don't have the one with the magnet. It has just the hook you use to create the hobo look versus the tote. 
So did you buy the bag? Last I know it was hanging out in your cart. Lol. 107 ain't bad.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> I'm glad you got a good one. It is a really nice bag to carry. I was pretty disappointed, but it makes more room for my Dooney's




So much more room for Dooneys. I'm there with ya. Lol.


----------



## StillPooh

Bobetta said:


> So did you buy the bag? Last I know it was hanging out in your cart. Lol. 107 ain't bad.



I tried to take it out, I really did. In the end, your pictures pushed me over the edge. I can always send it back, right? :giggles:


----------



## Bobetta

StillPooh said:


> I tried to take it out, I really did. In the end, your pictures pushed me over the edge. I can always send it back, right? :giggles:




You'll either love it or hate it. And for a hundred bucks - why not? Lol. It's stronger and more durable than the Milano bag. I couldn't part with it.


----------



## StillPooh

Bobetta said:


> You'll either love it or hate it. And for a hundred bucks - why not?


It arrived tonight. I don't flat out *hate* it, but I also don't like it enough to keep it. If it had a zip top or even a magnetic closure, maybe. But the handles are too short to put on my shoulder, and if I use the long strap, the bag just gapes open. It's a shame, because I really love the color.


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> It arrived tonight. I don't flat out *hate* it, but I also don't like it enough to keep it. If it had a zip top or even a magnetic closure, maybe. But the handles are too short to put on my shoulder, and if I use the long strap, the bag just gapes open. It's a shame, because I really love the color.




That was quick! Sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## StillPooh

Twoboyz said:


> That was quick! Sorry it didn't work out.


On the plus side, someone who loves this style will be getting a really great "As Is"!


----------



## Bobetta

StillPooh said:


> It arrived tonight. I don't flat out *hate* it, but I also don't like it enough to keep it. If it had a zip top or even a magnetic closure, maybe. But the handles are too short to put on my shoulder, and if I use the long strap, the bag just gapes open. It's a shame, because I really love the color.




Yeah. I know what you mean. It could be an awkward bag. But since I didn't have anything like it and especially in that color, I kept it. More like my beat-around bag. But people like it and compliment me on it. Go figure. Lol
Sorry you're more on the hate scale than not. It might grow on you. Though when you know, you know.


----------



## StillPooh

Bobetta said:


> Sorry you're more on the hate scale than not. It might grow on you. Though when you know, you know.


I totally knew with this one. I didn't feel even a pang of regret, dropping her at the post office yesterday!


----------



## Bobetta

StillPooh said:


> I totally knew with this one. I didn't feel even a pang of regret, dropping her at the post office yesterday!




Lol. That's when you really, really know.


----------



## cbarber1123

I just got the cream snake and it's gorgeous. I'll keep an eye on it though to make sure nothing goes wrong. So far she's a keeper.


----------



## Twoboyz

cbarber1123 said:


> I just got the cream snake and it's gorgeous. I'll keep an eye on it though to make sure nothing goes wrong. So far she's a keeper.




I'm glad you like it. Congrats! It's a beautiful bag.


----------



## cbarber1123

Twoboyz said:


> I'm glad you like it. Congrats! It's a beautiful bag.


Thanks yeah it's gorgeous and comfortable and lightweight. I thought it would be heavier but it's not. I usually use coach handbags but I think this is my new fave.


----------



## Twoboyz

cbarber1123 said:


> Thanks yeah it's gorgeous and comfortable and lightweight. I thought it would be heavier but it's not. I usually use coach handbags but I think this is my new fave.




I loved the weight of it too. I had some quality issues with mine so I decided to send it back, but I did enjoy it.


----------



## cbarber1123

Twoboyz said:


> I loved the weight of it too. I had some quality issues with mine so I decided to send it back, but I did enjoy it.


Yea I really hope it holds up cause it's beautiful.


----------



## Suzwhat

I returned my black Milano as it was too puddly for me.  Nothing really seemed wrong with it but thought it was too much money for something I did not really like.

I returned the gray ostrich because the bag and tassel were two different colors.  Bag as more brownish while the tassel was gray.  Again, too much money for something that kept bugging me when I carried it.


----------



## Bobetta

Suzwhat said:


> I returned my black Milano as it was too puddly for me.  Nothing really seemed wrong with it but thought it was too much money for something I did not really like.
> 
> 
> 
> I returned the gray ostrich because the bag and tassel were two different colors.  Bag as more brownish while the tassel was gray.  Again, too much money for something that kept bugging me when I carried it.




I'm struggling with my bags. (I already returned the Chestnut Croco. Was expecting the Black in exchange but it never arrived.) Was going to keep my Grey Ostrich but not loving the feel. I'm craving a bag that puddles so I was tempted to try the Black Milano. I have a Roma 2 that I like. Quality is much better. But they don't have it in Black. But they do have Black in their massive Roma bag. I'm sure the quality is better and the bag won't puddle as much because it's thicker. But it says it weighs 3.8 pounds. Lol. That's heavy, right?? Lol. 
Maybe I'll just rerun the Milano and call it a day. 
Was the Black Milano thin and puddly? That would annoy me, I think.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> I'm struggling with my bags. (I already returned the Chestnut Croco. Was expecting the Black in exchange but it never arrived.) Was going to keep my Grey Ostrich but not loving the feel. I'm craving a bag that puddles so I was tempted to try the Black Milano. I have a Roma 2 that I like. Quality is much better. But they don't have it in Black. But they do have Black in their massive Roma bag. I'm sure the quality is better and the bag won't puddle as much because it's thicker. But it says it weighs 3.8 pounds. Lol. That's heavy, right?? Lol.
> Maybe I'll just rerun the Milano and call it a day.
> Was the Black Milano thin and puddly? That would annoy me, I think.




My feeling in the black Milano was that it was very thin leather and too puddly. The hardware on the handles and the heavy tassel brought it right down to the table. Then it was a struggle to wade through all that leather to get inside. I guess that's the best way I can describe it. It was pretty, and I loved the color combo and the ostrich handle, but in the end I was afraid that thin leather would wear too quickly. I realized that for the money I could get a better quality Dooney logo lock as is or for a little more money I could get a new logo lock. The logo lock had a little slouch but doesn't puddle so it's not the exact same as a puddly bag, but I know it won't annoy me as much getting stuff out if it. When I'm in your position, which I was with my snake, I just follow my instincts and send it back. Otherwise later I'll regret it and it would bother me.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> My feeling in the black Milano was that it was very thin leather and too puddly. The hardware on the handles and the heavy tassel brought it right down to the table. Then it was a struggle to wade through all that leather to get inside. I guess that's the best way I can describe it. It was pretty, and I loved the color combo and the ostrich handle, but in the end I was afraid that thin leather would wear too quickly. I realized that for the money I could get a better quality Dooney logo lock as is or for a little more money I could get a new logo lock. The logo lock had a little slouch but doesn't puddle so it's not the exact same as a puddly bag, but I know it won't annoy me as much getting stuff out if it. When I'm in your position, which I was with my snake, I just follow my instincts and send it back.




Yeah. That's what I was guessing. It's tough to be a Dooney girl and keep these bags. I'm not knocking them. But you can't compare the leather. And I was and am still a fan of the Grey Ostrich Milano. Fun color to wear. It really matches everything. But being the bag costs so much, it does give me Dooney guilt. Lol. I know I'll regret not returning it. So I better get packing. 
The Roma bags are thicker. Might try another of those. Or just hunt down my next Dooney. 
I've been admiring the Flo Satchels in Black. I think I want a Flo that will hide water. Lol. I don't want to baby them anymore. But still nervous. Lol.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> Yeah. That's what I was guessing. It's tough to be a Dooney girl and keep these bags. I'm not knocking them. But you can't compare the leather. And I was and am still a fan of the Grey Ostrich Milano. Fun color to wear. It really matches everything. But being the bag costs so much, it does give me Dooney guilt. Lol. I know I'll regret not returning it. So I better get packing.
> The Roma bags are thicker. Might try another of those. Or just hunt down my next Dooney.
> I've been admiring the Flo Satchels in Black. I think I want a Flo that will hide water. Lol. I don't want to baby them anymore. But still nervous. Lol.




I know what you mean. I love the Flo leather but I wish it was more carefree. I finally stopped being so squeamish about my natural Stanwich. It's starting to darken and get a little more broken in so that helps. I guess I just decided that Dooney is my favorite and that's where I want to put my money.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> I returned my black Milano as it was too puddly for me.  Nothing really seemed wrong with it but thought it was too much money for something I did not really like.
> 
> 
> 
> I returned the gray ostrich because the bag and tassel were two different colors.  Bag as more brownish while the tassel was gray.  Again, too much money for something that kept bugging me when I carried it.




I read a lot of comments about the grey ostrich tassel not matching. It makes you wonder if they messed up on the color of the bags. They are getting so many complaints about the color being more of a Taupe, why didn't they just call it taupe? I think it would have been better received. It's a pretty bag, it's too bad the tassel doesn't match. I returned my black one for the same reason you did.


----------



## Bobetta

Twoboyz said:


> I read a lot of comments about the grey ostrich tassel not matching. It makes you wonder if they messed up on the color of the bags. They are getting so many complaints about the color being more of a Taupe, why didn't they just call it taupe? I think it would have been better received. It's a pretty bag, it's too bad the tassel doesn't match. I returned my black one for the same reason you did.




It's funny. My coworker noticed the tassel and bag was mismatched. She was right. It's subtle though. 
As for the "grey" controversy, Lisa R. is aware now. How could she not? Lol. During her Roma show last week, she stated that the grey is really taupe. She didn't even try to pull the taupey-grey route. Sooo not sure how it was never called mushroom or taupe from the outset. You're probably right. Maybe they did screw it up. Because the tassel was more grey than anything else. People were not happy about that. Oh, well.


----------



## StillPooh

The thing I liked best about my Aubergine Roma 2 was the color. I prefer my big bags to have more structure. Even though it's considerably more expensive, I feel my choice of the Dooney Samba Large Belted Shopper in purple will turn out to be a good one.


----------



## Twoboyz

Bobetta said:


> It's funny. My coworker noticed the tassel and bag was mismatched. She was right. It's subtle though.
> As for the "grey" controversy, Lisa R. is aware now. How could she not? Lol. During her Roma show last week, she stated that the grey is really taupe. She didn't even try to pull the taupey-grey route. Sooo not sure how it was never called mushroom or taupe from the outset. You're probably right. Maybe they did screw it up. Because the tassel was more grey than anything else. People were not happy about that. Oh, well.




I actually saw that show and could tell she was kind of frustrated by the whole thing.


----------



## Twoboyz

StillPooh said:


> The thing I liked best about my Aubergine Roma 2 was the color. I prefer my big bags to have more structure. Even though it's considerably more expensive, I feel my choice of the Dooney Samba Large Belted Shopper in purple will turn out to be a good one.




I think you're going to love it


----------



## Suzwhat

Twoboyz said:


> I read a lot of comments about the grey ostrich tassel not matching. It makes you wonder if they messed up on the color of the bags. They are getting so many complaints about the color being more of a Taupe, why didn't they just call it taupe? I think it would have been better received. It's a pretty bag, it's too bad the tassel doesn't match. I returned my black one for the same reason you did.



I agree, TwoBoyz.  I most likely would have kept it if the tassel had matched.  Since returning it, I've read a lot of comments about the bag having defective hardware, etc., although mine seemed good other than the mismatch.  

I have an as-is GILI Roma 2 in espresso that gets compliments every time I carry it.  It is the one without the magnetic closure.  That is the one that has bad reviews about the handles cracking.  So far so good on that one.

I also have the natural ostrich Roma 2.1 with the mag snap.  I love that bag for some reason.


----------



## Twoboyz

Suzwhat said:


> I agree, TwoBoyz.  I most likely would have kept it if the tassel had matched.  Since returning it, I've read a lot of comments about the bag having defective hardware, etc., although mine seemed good other than the mismatch.
> 
> I have an as-is GILI Roma 2 in espresso that gets compliments every time I carry it.  It is the one without the magnetic closure.  That is the one that has bad reviews about the handles cracking.  So far so good on that one.
> 
> I also have the natural ostrich Roma 2.1 with the mag snap.  I love that bag for some reason.




Those both sound beautiful. I love the ostrich. I hear lots of good things about the Roma's. I wish the milanos were of that quality because I do love the look of the bag.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> Those both sound beautiful. I love the ostrich. I hear lots of good things about the Roma's. I wish the milanos were of that quality because I do love the look of the bag.



I love my Roma 2.1s.  I was going to return my Milanos but I don't know if I can.  The hardware on mine seems to be ok, I need to reinspect.  They are just so pretty and I really like how they carry!!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

tlo said:


> I love my Roma 2.1s.  I was going to return my Milanos but I don't know if I can.  The hardware on mine seems to be ok, I need to reinspect.  They are just so pretty and I really like how they carry!!!!!




I know that was the part that really pained me about returning it. I love how it carries. On Lisa's show on Friday they were showing it and I loved it all over again. The brown snake was wowing me this time.  but that smell was getting to me....


----------



## Suzwhat

Bobetta said:


> I'm struggling with my bags. (I already returned the Chestnut Croco. Was expecting the Black in exchange but it never arrived.) Was going to keep my Grey Ostrich but not loving the feel. I'm craving a bag that puddles so I was tempted to try the Black Milano. I have a Roma 2 that I like. Quality is much better. But they don't have it in Black. But they do have Black in their massive Roma bag. I'm sure the quality is better and the bag won't puddle as much because it's thicker. But it says it weighs 3.8 pounds. Lol. That's heavy, right?? Lol.
> Maybe I'll just rerun the Milano and call it a day.
> Was the Black Milano thin and puddly? That would annoy me, I think.



Bobetta - I agree 100% with TwoBoyz's summation of the Milano black bag.  That was exactly my experience too.


----------



## tlo

Twoboyz said:


> I know that was the part that really pained me about returning it. I love how it carries. On Lisa's show on Friday they were showing it and I loved it all over again. The brown snake was wowing me this time.  but that smell was getting to me....



Check the as is Milano.  It's cheaper at least.  I'm so torn.  Lord knows I have WAY too many bags but it is so hard to part with them.

I have the brown snake and it is GORGEOUS!!  The tassel on my gray tote is a tad lighter but I had to look for it to see it.  Otherwise I would not have noticed.  And the cream snake, well you know how pretty that one is,


----------



## Suzwhat

tlo said:


> I love my Roma 2.1s.  I was going to return my Milanos but I don't know if I can.  The hardware on mine seems to be ok, I need to reinspect.  They are just so pretty and I really like how they carry!!!!!



TLo I would recommend you try to carry them as much as possible before the January extended return time ends.  Any defects should be apparent by then.  If nothing surfaces, enjoy them!  They are beautiful bags!


----------



## Suzwhat

Bobetta said:


> It's funny. My coworker noticed the tassel and bag was mismatched. She was right. It's subtle though.
> As for the "grey" controversy, Lisa R. is aware now. How could she not? Lol. During her Roma show last week, she stated that the grey is really taupe. She didn't even try to pull the taupey-grey route. Sooo not sure how it was never called mushroom or taupe from the outset. You're probably right. Maybe they did screw it up. Because the tassel was more grey than anything else. People were not happy about that. Oh, well.



On mine, the difference in color was not subtle to me.  I really tried to convince myself otherwise.   in the end, I am glad I returned.  It does not stop me from eyeing the as-is Milanos or the gray large Roma.  So far, I am remaining strong.


----------



## Bobetta

tlo said:


> Check the as is Milano.  It's cheaper at least.  I'm so torn.  Lord knows I have WAY too many bags but it is so hard to part with them.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the brown snake and it is GORGEOUS!!  The tassel on my gray tote is a tad lighter but I had to look for it to see it.  Otherwise I would not have noticed.  And the cream snake, well you know how pretty that one is,




Right, Tlo, the color difference is barely noticeable. I was surprised my coworker saw it. And it really doesn't bother me. It's subtle. On the real-real, I'm itching for the Roma in black and I can't justify yet another GILI bag while just getting a new recent Dooney bag and knowing I'm going to get yet another Dooney bag in due time. Lol. 
I don't think I'll pack up Ms. Grey/Taupe yet. Going to wait till the Roma comes in. If I get it. It'll be one or the other at that point.


----------



## tlo

Suzwhat said:


> TLo I would recommend you try to carry them as much as possible before the January extended return time ends.  Any defects should be apparent by then.  If nothing surfaces, enjoy them!  They are beautiful bags!



Thanks Suz!  I think that's what I'm going to try to do to see what happens.  I agree that the Roma 2.1s are better quality.  The leather on the Milano feels thinner.  That may have been done to try and lighten the weight.  Anyway, we will see how it goes.  We've got time to decide,


----------



## tlo

Bobetta said:


> Right, Tlo, the color difference is barely noticeable. I was surprised my coworker saw it. And it really doesn't bother me. It's subtle. On the real-real, I'm itching for the Roma in black and I can't justify yet another GILI bag while just getting a new recent Dooney bag and knowing I'm going to get yet another Dooney bag in due time. Lol.
> I don't think I'll pack up Ms. Grey/Taupe yet. Going to wait till the Roma comes in. If I get it. It'll be one or the other at that point.



I'm glad your's is subtle too.  After I read of the tassel issue here, I checked mine.  Hadn't noticed before.

I have the black Roma 2.1 and it it gorgeous!!!!  It is soft but not as much of a puddler as the black Milano.  It is gorgeous and the leather is much thicker.  

Carry the heck out of your gray and see how it holds up.  A case could be made for having the Milano & the Roma.


----------



## Bobetta

tlo said:


> I'm glad your's is subtle too.  After I read of the tassel issue here, I checked mine.  Hadn't noticed before.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the black Roma 2.1 and it it gorgeous!!!!  It is soft but not as much of a puddler as the black Milano.  It is gorgeous and the leather is much thicker.
> 
> 
> 
> Carry the heck out of your gray and see how it holds up.  A case could be made for having the Milano & the Roma.




Hmmm. I like how you think. Lol. But my spending has been on overload lately. It's not just the Milano and the want of the Roma. It's having a Roma 2 already (Aubergine), which I enjoy, and all my other Dooney buys and Christmas shopping and my random "needs." Lol. 
But I will be pondering and I think I will make the plunge and grab the Black Roma. I have a feeling the leather will be exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Bobetta

tlo said:


> Thanks Suz!  I think that's what I'm going to try to do to see what happens.  I agree that the Roma 2.1s are better quality.  The leather on the Milano feels thinner.  That may have been done to try and lighten the weight.  Anyway, we will see how it goes.  We've got time to decide,




And I agree about the thin leather. It is way lighter to carry. And I'm thinking they also did that to get around the "it's too heavy" complaints of other quality bags. It is a little over a pound. Where the Roma is 3.8 pounds. Lol. Yikes! But I haven't read any complaints of weight. Weird. The Roma 2's are a pound lighter than that. But I doesn't feel like it.


----------



## tlo

Bobetta said:


> And I agree about the thin leather. It is way lighter to carry. And I'm thinking they also did that to get around the "it's too heavy" complaints of other quality bags. It is a little over a pound. Where the Roma is 3.8 pounds. Lol. Yikes! But I haven't read any complaints of weight. Weird. The Roma 2's are a pound lighter than that. But I doesn't feel like it.



It is way lighter!  But the Roma 2 doesn't bother me.  When you load it and pick it up, it feels heavy but it doesn't on my shoulder.

I hope you enjoy your bags!!!


----------



## Bobetta

tlo said:


> It is way lighter!  But the Roma 2 doesn't bother me.  When you load it and pick it up, it feels heavy but it doesn't on my shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy your bags!!!




Exactly. That's what I meant - it doesn't feel heavy. And doesn't feel like it's 2.6 pounds. Or whatever it is. I like it.


----------



## tlo

Bobetta said:


> Exactly. That's what I meant - it doesn't feel heavy. And doesn't feel like it's 2.6 pounds. Or whatever it is. I like it.



I LOVE the Roma and Milano.  I just need to get use to the fact that I'm a HUGE addict.  LOL


----------

